#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-15
<RootNuts> e ae rapaziada!
<tiagoscd> tarde :)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: podemos marcar amanhã a noite para trabalhar nas regras do canal lá?
<hggdh> tiagoscd: certamente
<hggdh> tiagoscd: lembra-te, apenas, que noite para ti não é necessariamente noite para mim ;-)
<hggdh> estamos, agora, com duas horas de TZ, mas devo estar livre a partir das 19:00 Brasil
<tiagoscd> hggdh: beleza! pode ser amanhã (16/04) às 20h aqui do Brasil?
<hggdh> tiagoscd: certamente. Marcado & confirmado
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> hggdh: só criar um evento no G+ pra eu não esquecer, hehe
<hggdh> :-)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: done :)
<hggdh> tiagoscd: accepted :-)
<tiagoscd> :D
<israelb> boa noite galera
<Fabricio_BR> olá
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-16
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<Rodolfo> bom dia a todos
<stirk> boa tarde
<stirk> sou novo no ubuntu tenho 2 meses que estou usando e ja gostei muito
<stirk> tenho um Dell m5030 que usei para coloca ubuntu mas estou tendo 2 problemas
<stirk> 1. o bluetooth nao funciona  ele e ligado junto com a wifi direto no teclado ate procurei aqui e na net sobre o problema nao encontrei , mas encontrei um problema igual ate tentei fazer o descrito e nao rolo o problema semelhante esta aqui http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=1297 caso nao fique muito claro
<stirk> para que o topico nao fique muito grande o ls esta nesse link
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5581253/
<stirk> 2. o meu teclado e internacional instalei inglês internacional que seria o correto pra que eu possa fazer a ç com aspas + c mas as teclas de f1 a f12 funcionam como se a tecla fn estivesse sempre apertada
<hggdh> stirk: para o ç -- tente Alt-, c
<stirk> o ç ta ok
<stirk> mas as telas f1 a 12 que nao funciona
<hggdh> stirk: esta parte eu não sei... lamento
<stirk> se eu fo teclar qualquer tecla  + alguma fecla f
<stirk> da a funçao
<stirk> exemplo
<stirk> se eu for aperta f6 ja da como se eu tivese apatado fn +f6 = ao mute
<hggdh> eu entendo. Apenas não sei a resposta
<stirk> ok valeu assim mesmo
<stirk> to com um problema aqui bluetooth nao funciona meu problema e parecido com esse http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=1297 e um dell tb m5030
<stirk> e outro problema o meu teclado e internacional instalei inglês internacional que seria o correto pra que eu possa fazer a ç com aspas + c mas as teclas de f1 a f12 funcionam como se a tecla fn estivesse sempre apertada
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-17
<tiagoscd> boiko salem_ olha o tamanho da merda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4Q2miVNt-8
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<salem_> tiagoscd, haha, ficou legal cara.
<tiagoscd> salem_: hauhauhau
<tiagoscd> +-
<tiagoscd> não tenho vocal
<tiagoscd> :P
<stirk> boa tarde
<salem_> tiagoscd, tava afinado, vc só precisa perder o medo de cantar :p
<tiagoscd> salem_: heheeh, pois é, sou newba
<tiagoscd> stirk: boa
<tiagoscd> salem_: podíamos marcar pra tocar uma música a distância e tals
<salem_> tiagoscd, nada, ficou legal cara.
<tiagoscd> eu posso juntar o vídeo
<tiagoscd> ia ser show
<tiagoscd> que achas?
<tiagoscd> obrigado :)
<julian_fern> O metido aqui topa participar :P
<tiagoscd> heheh
<tiagoscd> bora remontar a quadrilha? :D
<salem_> tiagoscd, claro, só mandar a musica e a gente faz aí um mix
<tiagoscd> boiko: tá dentro também? hehe
<tiagoscd> salem_: massa
<stirk> galera to com 2 problemas aqui
<stirk>  bluetooth nao funciona meu problema e parecido com esse http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=1297 e um dell tb m5030
<stirk> e outro problema o meu teclado e internacional instalei inglês internacional que seria o correto pra que eu possa fazer a ç com aspas + c mas as teclas de f1 a f12 funcionam como se a tecla fn estivesse sempre apertada
<boiko> tiagoscd: ouvindo aqui
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: não é o mesmo modelo do seu notebook julian_fern ?
<tiagoscd> boiko: :-)
<boiko> tiagoscd: ficou bacana, podemos marcar sim :)
<tiagoscd> boiko: valeu, hehe
<boiko> tiagoscd: ontem fui estudar uns exercícios de saxofone, cara, como eu tô enferrujado, tá loco
<tiagoscd> boiko: heheh, eu tinha ficado umas semanas sem tocar violão
<tiagoscd> parece que a habilidade foge
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> algumas horas pra desenferrujar
<stirk> nao julian mas o problema e o mesmo
<stirk> tem bluetooth so na merda que a microsoft e no linux nao rola
<julian_fern> stirk, Não é o mesmo modelo, mas o problema é o mesmo. Como eu uso um teclado separado, nunca me preocupei em resolver.
<stirk>  julian_fern e sobre o blue o teclado ate que nao me encomoda mas o blue sim
<julian_fern> stirk, Nem cheguei a testar o bluetooth desse note, pra dizer a verdade. Outro recurso que me
<julian_fern> é inútil hehe
<stirk> rs
<boiko> tiagoscd: julian_fern: escolham uma música aí, numa dessas eu ou o salem_ sequenciamos a bateria pra já começarmos a gravar :)
<tiagoscd> o que vocês acham boiko, julian_fern e salem_ ?
<tiagoscd> http://www.cifraclub.com.br/red-hot-chili-peppers/otherside/simplificada.html
<tiagoscd> mals pelo simplificada, mas aqui o amadorismo rola solto ainda
<tiagoscd> uhauahau
<boiko> tiagoscd: bom, pelo menos vc usa cifra :P
<salem_> tiagoscd, essa aí é legal
<tiagoscd> boiko: heheh
<tiagoscd> salem_: beleza
<tiagoscd> fechou essa então?
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: ?
<boiko> por mim fechou, eu invento umas paradas pro sax (faço isso na banda pra quase o repertório inteiro hehe)
<salem_> hehe
<salem_> pode ser
<boiko> quem vai cantar? julian_fern ou salem_ ?
<tiagoscd> rá, a prova que eu canto mal está aí :P
<boiko> tiagoscd: haha, não não, é que o timbre me pareceu agudo demais pra tua <palavradifícildodia>tessitura vocal</palavradificildodia>
<tiagoscd> boiko: hauhauhau
<salem_> boiko, bom, ela tem varios backing vocals
<salem_> da pra rachar
<boiko> salem_: verdade
<tiagoscd> acho que eu posso fazer duas coisas: tocar violão e/ou editar o vídeo :P
<tiagoscd> o resto não é seguro
<tiagoscd> hehee
<julian_fern> boiko, Acho que o salem_ é melhor pra essa. Creio que eu teria que mudar o tom da música pra tentar cantá-la
<boiko> tiagoscd: bom, e eu que vou ter que inventar alguma coisa pra participar ;)
<tiagoscd> beleza pura
<tiagoscd> então
<tiagoscd> salem_: vocal
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: guitarra
<tiagoscd> eu: violão
<tiagoscd> boiko: sax
<tiagoscd> confere?
<tiagoscd> salem_: quer tocar algum instrumento também? hehe
<boiko> salem_: toca o baixo da música :)
<boiko> salem_: ninguém ouve mesmo :P
<tiagoscd> uhauhaau, "bullem"
<salem_> boiko, haha pode ser
<salem_> eu tocava ela no tosquera
<tiagoscd> fechou
<salem_> ja volto ae, vou almocçar
<julian_fern> Pode ser pra mim :)
<tiagoscd> gravar minha parte hoje a noite se pá
<tiagoscd> aí mando pra vocês, pode ser?
<salem_> tá, melhor todo mundo usar a mesma backing track pra gravar
<salem_> pra nao ter problema de tom/andamento
<boiko> tiagoscd: melhor fazer o que o salem_ sugeriu
<tiagoscd> no caso falou grego pra mim
<tiagoscd> hehe
<tiagoscd> ah tá, entendi
<salem_> eu pego um midi aqui e a gente usa ele como base
<tiagoscd> beleza, entendi
<salem_> senao depois fica dificil encaixar as partes
<tiagoscd> sim, faz sentido
<boiko> salem_: boa! se conseguir gerar um mp3 do midi, aí fica mais simples
<salem_> isso
<boiko> tiagoscd: já tivemos experiências bem ruins de gravar sem uma backtrack ajeitada hehe
<tiagoscd> boiko: pra gravar ontem eu gravei o violão e depois usei ele como back track
<boiko> tiagoscd: ah sim, pra 3 ou 3 tracks é tranquilo, agora pra gravar a banda toda foi complicado :)
<boiko> tiagoscd: quer fazer a mixagem de audio também ou prefere que o salem_ faça?
 * boiko só arranja serviço pros outros :P
<tiagoscd> boiko: entendi
<tiagoscd> huahuahuah
<tiagoscd> ah, se quiser fazer a mixagem de áudio
<tiagoscd> eu preferia
<tiagoscd> aí eu edito o vídeo de acordo com a mixagem
<boiko> tiagoscd: dos vídeos da nossa banda sempre é o salem_ que acaba fazendo
<tiagoscd> entendi, hehehe
<boiko> salem_: se vc tiver com tempo/vontade, claro, senão posso fazer também :)
<salem_> hehe eu posso fazer
<salem_> to subindo no meu U1 o mid e o mp3
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> sucesso internacional, vai bombar nas paradas
<tiagoscd> uahuahau
<salem_> http://ubuntuone.com/3pKHDbCrqU86x2fI7A7POH
<salem_> esse é o mid, o mp3 ta subindo ainda
<salem_> http://ubuntuone.com/2i573zNDKoQplcZWm6h7Ug
<salem_> pronto, agora vou almocar hehe
<salem_> ja volto
<tiagoscd> salem_: valeu, bom apetite
<tiagoscd> :)
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<julian_fern> Danniel-Lara, Tarde :)
<Danniel-Lara> blz ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: opa
<Danniel-Lara> bls ?
<Danniel-Lara> blz ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tranquilo e aí?
<Danniel-Lara> sim tranquilo
<Danniel-Lara> hoje tirei o dia de folga
 * hggdh maravilha-se com quão concisa por ser a linguagem
<hggdh> s/por/pode/
<Danniel-Lara> tenho que preparar minha palestra para o flisol
<tiagoscd> hggdh: heheeh, por que tu dizes isso? :P
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: beleza pura
<tiagoscd> eu e o julian_fern lançamos hoje o Pinguim Resfriado
<tiagoscd> http://www.facebook.com/PinguimResfriado
<hggdh> tiagoscd: o diálogo imediatamente anterior :-)
<Danniel-Lara> ja curti a pagina
<tiagoscd> hggdh: :-)
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: vamos liberar mais uma imagem lá já já
<Danniel-Lara> show
<Danniel-Lara> show
<stirk> kkkkkkkkkk vi um video tosko aqui que e froids de um sanduiche diferente kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<stirk> sai na net esses dias ja viu tiago kkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> ainda não
<tiagoscd> se puder mandar o link a noite
<tiagoscd> aí assisto em casa
<tiagoscd> hehe
<stirk> te mando
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: oi :)
<mvuelma> E aí?
<mvuelma> Tudo bem por aqui, tiagoscd?
<samurai_black> *Boa noite.*
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-18
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<tiagoscd> hggdh: já já estou chegando aí
<tiagoscd> hoje sai, hehe
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: :)
<julian_fern> tiagoscd, :)²
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: se quiser, depois que terminar a reunião com o hggdh
<tiagoscd> podemos trabalhar já
<julian_fern> tiagoscd, Pode ser :)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-19
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Noite :)
<samurai_black> julian_fern: :)
<samurai_black> barna_: me da meus 5 reais cabra
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: putão, agora que tá se envolvendo com o elementary frequenta o irc
<tiagoscd> :P
<julian_fern> tiagoscd, Não é culpa do elementary cara... é que finalmente tomei vergonha na cara e configurei o XChat huahuahua
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: sei sei
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<julian_fern> tiagoscd, Antes era um saco porque precisava entrar canal por canal, manualmente. Agora configurei o auto join :P
<tiagoscd> ah tá
<samurai_black> julian_fern: esse remsater safado nunca vai sair não man? =/
<samurai_black> ops, digo remaster... ;P
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Que remaster?
<samurai_black> eOS
<aprigio> julian_fern, eae
<samurai_black> [...] ...
<julian_fern> samurai_black, O elementaryOS não é bem um remaster cara. É uma distro baseada no Ubuntu, mas com boa parte dos aplicativos desenvolvidos por eles.
<samurai_black> #mimimi
<samurai_black> fa boy
<samurai_black> UHSHUAHSHUAHSAUHS
<samurai_black> ;P
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Vai sair quando estiver pronto. A ideia é que saia com todos os bugs corrigidos :)
 * samurai_black momento troll
<julian_fern> aprigio, É o poder :P
<samurai_black> julian_fern: então não vai sair nunca pois até o Debian que é infinitamente mais distro que ela sai com alguns bugs menos importantes
 * samurai_black RSRSRS
<samurai_black> barna_: me de meus 5 reais caraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Não digo com 0 bugs, mas om 0 bugs deles. No caso, sem bugs no launchpad deles :)
<aprigio> julian_fern, hihi
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Pro beta2, falta um bug ser corrigido.
<samurai_black> Beta 2 ainda? o.0
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Mas num geral, está bem estável já.
<samurai_black> ainda bem que é remster do LTS de 5 anos.... TSC
<samurai_black> julian_fern: eu etstei, o phanton é bem bonito memso, é a descontrução mais legal do GNOME SHELL 3 que já usei, leve, bonto e bem organizado, muito melhor que lixo de LM
<samurai_black> *testei
<samurai_black> barna_: acorda cabra sem vergonha
<julian_fern> samurai_black, É uma interface bem bonita e leve, de fato. Mas pessoalmente, ainda prefiro o Unity :P
<samurai_black> eu prefiro GNU/Linux, rsrsrs
<samurai_black> hggdh: diga ai mestre
<samurai_black> beleza?
<hggdh> samurai_black: a vida é boa :-)
<aprigio> samurai_black, fala isso pro linus torvalds pra tu ve se ele vai gostar :)
<aprigio> samurai_black, ele vai dizer pra vc assim: gnu/linux nao, linux :)
<hggdh> julian_fern: em falar nisto -- como está o Unity com o novo *mesa*?
<hggdh> e boas noites :-)
<samurai_black> aprigio: manda ele ir cagar que é melhor! ;)
<samurai_black> aprigio: eu uso GNU/Linux e não só o Kernel iniciado pelo Linus, #FATO! ;)
<aprigio> samurai_black, manda ele ir cagar la: torvalds@osdl.org
<samurai_black> se ele não aceita a verdade manda ele ir cagar no pau
<julian_fern> hggdh, O efeito blur continua lento, mas está melhor. O Unity do 13.04 melhorou infinitamente a performance :)
<aprigio> samurai_black, vc sabe quem monta o kernel ate hoje?
<samurai_black> aprigio: você tá mais interessando no que ele faz ou deixa de fazer, então, fque a vontade
<samurai_black> ;)
<aprigio> e oferece em kernel.org?
<samurai_black> aprigio eel sozinho que não é memso
<samurai_black> auhsuahsuhash
<samurai_black> *ele
<aprigio> samurai_black, sim é ele
<samurai_black> rsrs
<samurai_black> tá bem mano, oka
<aprigio> samurai_black, ele tem uma equipe que apoia cada caso
<samurai_black> rsrs
<hggdh> julian_fern: a pergunta é mais por que o meu KDE está morrendo continuamente com um segv dentro do X... acho que vou voltar ao Unity...
<aprigio> samurai_black, mas ele é o unico responder para dizer sim
<samurai_black> aprigio: eu adora uma pessoa, mas, ela não é Linus não man. ;)
<samurai_black> adoro
<aprigio> samurai_black, rsrs e quem falou em adorar? vc mudou de assunto
<julian_fern> hggdh, Recomendo fazer alguns testes, nem que seja somente via live pen drive :)
<aprigio> samurai_black, to falando do kernel ;)
<hggdh> julian_fern: bah, basta apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<samurai_black> aprigio: você mudou de assunto, eu uso GNU/Linux e caguei pra o Linus
<samurai_black> ;)
<aprigio> samurai_black, tendi
<julian_fern> hggdh, Prefiro instalações limpas para medir performance.
<samurai_black> aprigio: nem ele nem o Stellman pagam minhas contas, oka? Já no seu caso... rsrsrs
<samurai_black> ;P
<hggdh> julian_fern: eu também (e por isto estava apenas com o KDE). Mas não estou disposto, novamente, a reinstalar tudo...
<samurai_black> hggdh: ainda com o problema do crash?
<julian_fern> hggdh, Nem precisa reinstalar cara. Só joga a imagem num pen drive e testa por lá :)
<aprigio> samurai_black, pois eh o sistema dele da muito dinheiro a empresas por ai :)
<aprigio> julian_fern, eu tava pensando
<samurai_black> aprigio: amém por isso que de muito mais! ;)
<aprigio> julian_fern, aonde ficam armazenados os jogos do steam
<aprigio> julian_fern, eu ainda nao baixei, quero entender se vai para 1 dir ou se vai tipo varios arquivos fracionados, saca?
<hggdh> julian_fern: eu sei :-) era o meu trabalho até final de fevereiro ;-)
<aprigio> samurai_black, a google é um exemplo ne?
<julian_fern> aprigio, .local/share/Steam/SteamApps/ :)
<aprigio> julian_fern, owww
<aprigio> julian_fern, show
<julian_fern> aprigio, Ai ali ficam as pastas com os jogos e seus respectivos arquivos dentro. Você pode mudar o dir de instalação, se quiser :)
<julian_fern> hggdh, :)
<tiagoscd> aprigio: instalou o Killing Floor já?
<aprigio> julian_fern, muito bom :) eu tenho q tomar vergonha na cara e comprar um
<aprigio> julian_fern, deve existir alguma licenca q se vc pegar os arquivos e colocar em outra máquina
<aprigio> julian_fern, digo, algum arquivo do licencing server dele q ele deve consultar assim q vc arranca o game
<aprigio> tiagoscd, :( nao
<aprigio> tiagoscd, vou comprar, po mas vc pagou bem mais barato ne!?
<tiagoscd> aprigio: na real não
<tiagoscd> eu comprei e um dia depois veio a promoção
<tiagoscd> uahuahuaha
<aprigio> po, pois eh
<tiagoscd> fiquei puto
<aprigio> eu n comprei por isso
<aprigio> to frustado
<aprigio> eu vou pagar 30 reais
<aprigio> um cara pagou 6
<aprigio> braboss
<tiagoscd> aprigio: quem sabe logo começa outra promoção
<aprigio> pois eh
<aprigio> se tiver eu vou comprar
<julian_fern> aprigio, Depende do jogo. Alguns são DRM free :)
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: a do bundle tá rolando ainda?
<julian_fern> tiagoscd, Nops. Foi substituída já.
<aprigio> julian_fern, se eu pegar um game disponibilizado em um torrent da vida (n q eu venha fazer isso), e armazenar ai
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: shit, perdi as DLCs
<aprigio> julian_fern, os meta dados dele vao entender? tipo quando eu abrir o steam vai aparecer la?
<tiagoscd> agora vou pro banho
<tiagoscd> fui
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<aprigio> tiagoscd, faloww
<tiagoscd> volto logo mais
<aprigio> julian_fern, eles devem ter algum tipo de sec nessas infos
<julian_fern> aprigio, Creio que a Steam tem um método de descobrir se você está rodando uma versão pirata do jogo. É assim no Windows pelo menos.
<aprigio> julian_fern, hmm saquei
<julian_fern> aprigio, Mas quando você compra um jogo na Steam, se ele for DRM free, você recebe um executável não "fundido" com a Steam.
<aprigio> julian_fern, se vc compra 1 game e formata a maquina e instala o steam de novo, fica la ne disponivel? ou tem limite de qunatos downloads
<julian_fern> aprigio, Os games do Humble Bundle por exemplo. Você ganha chaves pra Steam, mas também arquivos .deb pra instalar onde quiser :)
<aprigio> julian_fern, do humble eu conheco eh show
<aprigio> julian_fern, a gente podia jogar um dia desse urban terror
<julian_fern> aprigio, Fica lá pra sempre. E você pode instalar ele no Windows, Mac ou Linux, assumindo que ele suporte as plataformas, claro.
<aprigio> julian_fern, eu nao gosto de cs nao, eu prefiro o urban
<aprigio> hhe
<julian_fern> aprigio, Sure :)
<aprigio> julian_fern, isso q eh bom
<julian_fern> aprigio, Mas pessoalmente, prefiro Killing Floor haha
<aprigio> deixa eu ver aqui um video dele no youtube
<aprigio> julian_fern, Western London ?
<julian_fern> aprigio, É um dos mapas do jogo :)
<julian_fern> aprigio, Meu preferido, diga-se de passagem hehe
<aprigio> julian_fern, cara muito bom, é um meio resident evil com quake?
<aprigio> hehe
<julian_fern> aprigio, Yeah. Um survivor horror cooperativo :)
<aprigio> agora no dia q a steam vender gta e resident evil 6 pra linux
<aprigio> eu pago o valor q for
<aprigio> hehe
<samurai_black> aprigio: vai sonhando
 * samurai_black rsrsrs
<julian_fern> aprigio, Eu não ficaria muito animado com a ideia. A CAPCOM não curte muito o mundo Linux.
<julian_fern> aprigio, Alias, da última vez que falei com meu contato lá dentro, ele comentou que eles usam o Ubuntu em várias máquinas, mas não pretendem fazer ports.
<julian_fern> aprigio, Eles querem esperar e ver o que a Valve vai aprontar.
<aprigio> julian_fern, po sacanagem
<julian_fern> aprigio, A Valve está em contato com eles e várias outros estúdios, diga-se de passagem. Mas muitos estúdios querem ver as coisas acontecerem antes.
<julian_fern> aprigio, Outros já estão embarcando no trem da Valve, por causa do SteamBox.
<aprigio> julian_fern, show, eu queria era port de alguns jogos
<aprigio> a blizard poderia vir mesmo
<aprigio> como a ea sports
<aprigio> agora hohohohoho
<aprigio> se a square se interessar
<aprigio> julian_fern, ae eh o poder
<aprigio> julian_fern, ja pensou? um port final fantasy 7 for linux?
 * samurai_black AHSUAHSAUHUSH
<samurai_black> esse é o aprigio que conheço...
<samurai_black> ;P
<aprigio> ;)
<aprigio> eu gosto
 * samurai_black brasileiro, não deisiste nunca...
<aprigio> eu tenho o final fantasy 7 de pc
<julian_fern> aprigio, A Eletronic Arts é parceira da Canonical, mas levando em consideração a relação Valve x EA, não levo fé... já a Blizzard tem um cliente do WoW pra Linux a anos, só não liberou.
<aprigio> de caixa pro sistema do mal
<aprigio> quando lancou
<aprigio> a anos atras
<samurai_black> também gosto man, já vi todos os filmes e tudo, só que, no GNU/Linux, quero ver
<julian_fern> aprigio, Tenho FFVII original aqui também, mas pra PSone :)
<aprigio> julian_fern, no pc sao 3 cds
<aprigio> julian_fern, muito bom
<julian_fern> aprigio, Mas de fato, não acredito que a Square faça um port. FFVII Remake será feito quando a empresa estiver indo a falência, pra salvá-la... ai sim, quem sabe hehe
<aprigio> hhehe,
<aprigio> julian_fern, estou de olho no gplus em um caramada q portou (esta concluindo) os jedi games para linux
<aprigio> julian_fern, outcast joguei muito
<aprigio> julian_fern, e o ff7 roda perfeito no wine
<julian_fern> aprigio, Yeah, quando ele liberou o primeiro pedaço de código (só funcionava o menu), eu já tava testando uhauhahua
<aprigio> julian_fern, ahh esse eu quero :)
<aprigio> julian_fern, mas existe um lado ruim disso tudo
<julian_fern> aprigio, Basta comprar o jogo e jogar os assets da pasta /data/ dentro da /data/ do port do cara
<aprigio> julian_fern, em 2 meses teremos totais ports do jedi *games
<aprigio> julian_fern, porem...
<samurai_black> julian_fern: rola mostrar um deskmod do Lubuntinho Ayrton Senna 13.04 que to usando aqui?
<aprigio> julian_fern, em uns 6 meses, quem sabe teremos, jedi outcast in rio rsrsrs
<aprigio> julian_fern, ou jedi outcast gta version
<aprigio> hihi
<julian_fern> aprigio, hahahaha
<aprigio> julian_fern, tipo, jedi vs o sith mc katra
<aprigio> huauhauhauhauha
<aprigio> cara tem um mod do gta para o back to the future
<aprigio> muito bom
<julian_fern> aprigio, ModDB :)
<aprigio> eh show
<tiagoscd> back
<aprigio> tiagoscd, estavamos falando das futuras versoes de jedi outcast for linux
<aprigio> tiagoscd, jedi outcast in rio, onde vc tem q entrar na favela e matar o sith katra
<tiagoscd> hauhuahuahuahuah
<tiagoscd> :)
<aprigio> :)
<aprigio> tiagoscd, amanha urban terror?
<aprigio> tiagoscd, julian_fern ??
<tiagoscd> aprigio: depende o horário, não sei se vou pra são bento ainda
<tiagoscd> mas se eu não for
<tiagoscd> podemos jogar antes do papo
<aprigio> julian_fern, tiagoscd eu so preciso q vcs tenham paciencia comigo, tipo deixe eu atirar
<aprigio> show
<julian_fern> aprigio, Provavelmente não. Não estou em casa, o que significa péssima internet, então sem jogo pra mim :P
<aprigio> julian_fern, vc nao ia se mudar?
<julian_fern> aprigio, Vou. To indo pra Joinville esse mês ainda, se tudo der certo :)
<tiagoscd> é julian_fern, você não ia se mudar?
<tiagoscd> huahuahua
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> julian_fern, mas pq vc nao vai pra gramado cara?
<aprigio> hehe la é um lugar bom pra descansar
<aprigio> se eu fosse me mudar pro sul
<aprigio> gramado, canela ou nova petropolis
<aprigio> hihihi
<julian_fern> aprigio, O Tiago mora por lá, e como trabalhos juntos, vou unir o útil ao agradável hehe
<aprigio> eu ia sentar de frente para a montanha
<aprigio> e escrever um monte de documentacao
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> ah showw
<aprigio> mas tb ai é tudo perto das coisas
<aprigio> e as estradas do sul, pelo q sei sao boas, tiagoscd nao sao?
<julian_fern> aprigio, Vai nessa... pensa assim que é bonito :P
<tiagoscd> aprigio: depende do lugar sim, hehe
<aprigio> hehehe
<tiagoscd> aprigio: e não é bem assim, nem tudo é perto
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<tiagoscd> pessoal tem a visão que aqui é um formigueiro
<tiagoscd> que só atravessar umas ruas aqui e lá e pronto
<tiagoscd> mas posso dizer que não é bem assim
<tiagoscd> heheh
<aprigio> ehhe gramado fica na outra rua
<aprigio> ehhe
<aprigio> 2 horas ta na argentina
<aprigio> hehe
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> mas por exemplo
<tiagoscd> o julian mora em chapecó
<tiagoscd> e eu em joinville
<tiagoscd> via rodovia dá 12 horas de viagem
<aprigio> O_O
<aprigio> cara nao da
<aprigio> nao consigo
<aprigio> 12 horas, se der a vontade de cagar?
<aprigio> rsrsrs
<tiagoscd> hauhauhuahau
<aprigio> nao consigo fazer isso em 1 onibus
<aprigio> ta loco
<aprigio> uauhauh
<tiagoscd> eu cago antes de viajar
 * samurai_black desse pra o mato... ;P
<tiagoscd> pra keep the low profile
<tiagoscd> :P
<aprigio> samurai_black, vc vai chegar pro motorista e vai pedir pra ele parar para tu eliminar os arquivos temporarios?
<aprigio> eh ruim. rsrs
<aprigio> a solucao é aquele banheirinho safado no final
<julian_fern> aprigio, Eu cago em casa e pronto :P
<aprigio> ao lado do frigobar
<aprigio> julian_fern, mas vai que ...
<aprigio> hehuauha[
<tiagoscd> porra, e as paradas aprigio
<samurai_black> aprigio: se você soubesse de um barato aque aconteceu no onibus que tava unsanos atraz indo daqui pra Barra, TSC
<tiagoscd> tem parada de 15 minutos
<tiagoscd> dá pra cagar
<julian_fern> aprigio, Qualquer coisa eu abro a janela do ônibus e cago lá mesmo
<tiagoscd> sem sujar o vaso de casa
<tiagoscd> :D
<samurai_black> não fui eu, mas o que vi a mina fazendo, rá. nem lhe conto
<aprigio> tiagoscd, hm soh 15 min?
<aprigio> UHAUHAuhUHUHAa
<aprigio> n rola, preciso de mais tempo
<tiagoscd> sim, você caga like a turtle?
<aprigio> uhauhahua
<aprigio> UHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHUHAUHA crize
<julian_fern> Eu também não cago em 15min véio..
<tiagoscd> tá Sertp
<aprigio> impossivel cagar em 15 min
<tiagoscd> *Serto
<tiagoscd> :P
<aprigio> crise hehe
<aprigio> existe um certo ritual
<julian_fern> Da nem tempo de ler as tirinhas do jornal cara :P
<aprigio> sabe, vcs entendem
<tiagoscd> sim, no trabalho é compreensível
<tiagoscd> mas em casa é demorado
<aprigio> hauhauha
<stirk> tiago aprendeu a fazer o sanduba kkkkkkk
<samurai_black> julian_fern: p Lubuntu 13.04 tá com os restricted instalados mas não tá lendo DVD de gravadora não, alguma ideia?
<tiagoscd> stirk: uhauahuhauuahu
<tiagoscd> tentando achar alguma pra fazer aqui
<tiagoscd> mas ainda não achei
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Deve ter proteção. Vai ter que instalar o Mediabuntu e o libdvd2 ou algo assim... não lembro o nome
<stirk> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> julian_fern: mas isso requer ppa e tá em beta ainda, deixa lançar o 13.04 ai ponho tudo
<tiagoscd> stirk: mas fim de semana eu acho
<tiagoscd> sempre aparece uma
<tiagoscd> uahuahaua
<aprigio> samurai_black, libdvdcss2
<stirk> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> vamos ver
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Ele já oferece suporte ao 13.04 :)
<aprigio> samurai_black, http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/libdvdcss2.html
<aprigio> samurai_black, mas pga no site a versao mais nova.
<tiagoscd> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<aprigio> tiagoscd, exatamente, ae ja pega tudo
<aprigio> tiagoscd, vi q tu joga bastante la The Journey Down: Chapter One
<aprigio> cara esse eh tipo do jogo q eu gosto
<tiagoscd> aprigio: aham, é legalzinho
<aprigio> estilo monkey island nao eh?
<tiagoscd> :)
<aprigio> caraca
<tiagoscd> não sei como é monkey island
<tiagoscd> hauhauha
<aprigio> po
<aprigio> eh antigo
<aprigio> ehehe
<aprigio> da lucas arts
<aprigio> cara monkey island eh o jogo e tem a historia
<aprigio> ehhee
<julian_fern> tiagoscd, Não sabe o que é Monkey Island? Herege.
<aprigio> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/commentaires-787.html
<aprigio> julian_fern, hehe
<aprigio> eh o mesmo q nunca ter visto goonies
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: eu nem jogava até um tempo atrás
<tiagoscd> comecei a jogar quando steam chegou no linux
<aprigio> tiagoscd, mas e no android?
<aprigio> tiagoscd, eu so jogava os games de linux, android e wii
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> wii eh bom :)
<tiagoscd> aprigio: nem jogo no android
<tiagoscd> se tiver algum jogo pra indicar
<tiagoscd> que não seja angry birds
<tiagoscd> ou fruit ninjas
<tiagoscd> tá valendo :)
<aprigio> uma certa vez tava jogando o fruit ningjas
<aprigio> ninjas
<aprigio> joguei o dia todo
<aprigio> no final do dia parei e me perguntei: o que eu estou fazendo
<aprigio> eu passava o dedo na mesa
<aprigio> como se estivesse cortando fruta AuhUHAuhUHAUHA
<aprigio> parei!
<aprigio> o do ipad eh legal, q da pra jogar online, (n sei se do android tem isso pq la eu nao paguei)
<aprigio> tiagoscd, o game The Journey Down ta 12 reais
<tiagoscd> aprigio: é legal o game
<tiagoscd> eu gosto pelo menos
<tiagoscd> aprigio: hehehe, viciado em fruit ninjas
<tiagoscd> eu não curto muito
<aprigio> tiagoscd, eu enjoei la daquilo, agora o temple run eh viciante
<aprigio> ehhe
<samurai_black> julian_fern: quis ver não man?
<aprigio> gostei do bastion!
<aprigio> garotoes, to entrando em modo hibernate
<aprigio> tiagoscd, julian_fern samurai_black to indo la, o sono veio
<aprigio> hehe
<tiagoscd> aprigio:
<tiagoscd> huahuauha
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> vai lá
<samurai_black> aprigio: ótimo discanso guerreiro. :)
<tiagoscd> abraço man :)
<aprigio> tiagoscd, obrigado pelo op cara
<aprigio> tiagoscd, eh o poder
<tiagoscd> tranquilo :)
<aprigio> tiagoscd, te devo um acai
<tiagoscd> huahuahua
<aprigio> tiagoscd, ah esqueci no sul tem
<aprigio> tiagoscd, é o sono
<aprigio> tiagoscd, ok 1 xtudo
<tiagoscd> feito
<tiagoscd> pra pagar no ubunut day ainda
<aprigio> julian_fern, ehehe
<tiagoscd> *ubuntu
<aprigio> auhhua
<aprigio> acai tomamos junto
<aprigio> mas so eh bom com amendoin
<aprigio> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<tiagoscd> hauhuaha
<tiagoscd> como assim?
<aprigio> tiagoscd, po bater junto com amendoin ou pacoca
<aprigio> fica muito bom
<tiagoscd> aham
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> nunca experimentei
<aprigio> po pede so, eh muito bom!
<aprigio> tipo rola uns peidos depois
<aprigio> mas isso eh consequencia
<aprigio> UHAuhauhaUHA
<tiagoscd> hauhauahau
<tiagoscd> efeito colateral
<aprigio> ja sei cara
<aprigio> pronto
<aprigio> tiagoscd, ok, te levo 1 kg de tomate
<tiagoscd> opa, aí começou a melhorar
<tiagoscd> :D
<tiagoscd> uhauahua
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Ver o que?
<samurai_black> julian_fern: o deskmod man
<samurai_black> falei lá em cima
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Oh, nem tinha visto cara hehe
<aprigio> tiagoscd, po agora peguei pesado, acho q um system76 eh mais barato
<aprigio> hehehe
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Manda o link ai :)
<aprigio> tiagoscd, em falar nisso eu quero um System76
<aprigio> ehhe
<samurai_black> julian_fern: aprigio tiagoscd com vocês o Lubuntinho Ayrton Senna 13.04... http://i.imgur.com/oilkMsf.jpg
<tiagoscd> aprigio: heheheh
<aprigio> bllllllllllz
<aprigio> deixa eu la
<aprigio> fallllllllllllllllow
<tiagoscd> valeu
<tiagoscd> abraço
<tiagoscd> :)
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Nice :)
<samurai_black> julian_fern: :) valeu man
<samurai_black> esse Lubuntu é o bicho de tão leve man, nunca vi
<samurai_black> primeira vez que uso o LXDE e levi um dia pra aprender a deixar ele como queria, SHOW
<samurai_black> GNU/Linux é o poder! :D
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: cara, perdeu minha confiança
<tiagoscd> já diz a lenda
<tiagoscd> nunca confie em quem fala "GNU/Linux"
<tiagoscd> hauhuauah
<samurai_black> to nem ai mano, é GNU/Linux e pronto, melhor isso que windows
<samurai_black> ;P
 * samurai_black AUHSAUHSUASHAHHSUHA
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: uso GNU/Linux Ubuntu e gosto da Canonical© man, não sou fan boy de ocisa nenhuma, mas, não tenho nada contra a Canonical© não man, to satisfeito com ela até  momento, tanto que uso dois buntus aqui, o Kubuntu 12.04.2 com o KDE 4.10.2 lindo e SHOW e o Lubuntinho 13.04
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> GNU/Linux é tão ótimo que um só aqui nao me satisfaz não, enquanto tem safado que usa dual boot com windows e paga pau pra o GNU/Linux eu faço dual boot de GNU/Linux
<samurai_black> \o/
<samurai_black> só um eu quis dizer
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: deixa eu pegar você falando só Linux
<tiagoscd> aí te encho
<tiagoscd> hauhaua
<samurai_black> Linux é show também
<samurai_black> AUHSAHUHSAHUHSHUAHSHUAHUASHUAHSA
<samurai_black> \O/
<samurai_black> GNU/Linux, Lunux e Ubuntu, é tudo nosso! :D
<samurai_black> Linux
<samurai_black> quis dizer, rsrsrs
<samurai_black> é o sono
<samurai_black> ;P
<tiagoscd> :-)
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: papo hoje as 22 horas sai?
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: amanhã as 22h :D
<samurai_black> hoje po
<samurai_black> mais de oo:oo já
<samurai_black> ;P
<samurai_black> AUHSAUSHHAHSH
<tiagoscd> bah, hoje só depois de acordar
<tiagoscd> por enquanto é quinta pra mim ainda
<tiagoscd> heheh
<samurai_black> uahshuahushah
<samurai_black> tá valendo
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: ?
<samurai_black> posso sugerir uma coia aqui pra o canal?
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: claro, podes sugerir
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: dava pra você add ao tópico o endereço do log publico do canal?
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: dá sim
<tiagoscd> ah samurai_black
<tiagoscd> mas quando você entra no canal
<tiagoscd> aparece uma mensagem
<tiagoscd> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-br-sc] Bem-vindo(a) ao #ubuntu-br-sc. Este canal é registrado publicamente em irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: viu?
<samurai_black> sim http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<samurai_black> mas aonde tá esse aqui?
<tiagoscd> só escolher o ano, o mês, o dia
<tiagoscd> e depois o ubuntu-br-sc.txt ou ubuntu-br-sc.html
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: achei... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/19/%23ubuntu-br-sc.html
<samurai_black> obrigado
<samurai_black> tá beleza.
<samurai_black> subiu o log, me ensina de novo a fazer o Lubuntu aqui ler DVD original?
<tiagoscd> já colei o comando antes
<tiagoscd> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<tiagoscd> e
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get install vlc -y
<samurai_black> não man, quero instalar mais nenhum programa não, só quero usar o que tem aqui, é que coloquei o restricted Extra, mas não foi o suficiente
<samurai_black> vou instalar só o *sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh*
<samurai_black> eu gosto do player que vem com ele, é suficiente
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> julian_fern: tiagoscd sabem dizer se Veulma vai poder estar aqui hoje?
<boiko> tiagoscd: vou perder o papo de buteco denovo, tenho um aniversário pra ir hoje :/
<tiagoscd> boiko: ;/
<tiagoscd> tranquilo
<tiagoscd> fica pra semana que vem
<tiagoscd> heheh
<tiagoscd> @op tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> @deop tiagoscd
<hggdh> tiagoscd: funcionou?
<tiagoscd> hggdh: sim, tá beleza :-)
<tiagoscd> valeu
<hggdh> perfeito :-)
<tiagoscd> @voice tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> @devoice tiagoscd
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-20
<tiagoscd> noite :)
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite hoje vai ter o papo de buteco ?
<hggdh> vai
<Danniel-Lara> vlw :)
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: porra, tu sabes que sempre tem :P
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  eu sei
<tiagoscd> levando uma lambada no pvt agora
<tiagoscd> fala demais, isso que dá :P
<tiagoscd> (estou me referindo ao tal do tiagoscd, boca aberta :P)
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  ??
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: nada demais, mas me empolguei em umas coisas aí
<tiagoscd> agora sofrendo as consequências aqui
<tiagoscd> hehhe
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  é sobre aquilo que tu estava fazendo aquile dia ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: não, outra situação aí, mas tá tranquilo
<tiagoscd> já pararam de me xingar, heheh
<Danniel-Lara> hum ok
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<tiagoscd> @op
<tiagoscd> @voice Danniel-Lara
<tiagoscd> www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<Rui> Oi boa noite ! a todos...
<DenisFerraz> Boa Noite a Todos!
<romil> boa noite
<kopa> noite
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<victorffrock> Boa noite
 * samurai_black tsc
<DenisFerraz> Boa...
<victorffrock> hehe
<tiagoscd> http://plus.google.com/+Ubuntu-BR-SC
<ruanvalente> Ola Boa Noite :D
<Garliene> Boa Noite :D
<Alex______> E ae rapaziada. Cheguei! :) Grupo Insanity Arts presente.
<samurai_black> Garliene: noite. :)
<Alex______> Boa noite
<samurai_black> Alex______: noite. :0
<samurai_black> :)
<Garliene> samurai_black Boa noite.. ;)
<Edgar> Ae :)
<Netto> kd o cara do poder?
 * samurai_black D
<Edison_> Boa noite
<samurai_black> Netto: tá mimindo ainda
<L88os> boa noite
<Alex______> O grupo Insanity Arts estará presente no Ubuntu Day SP! Não esqueçam! Haha
 * samurai_black AUHSHUAHSUS
<marksabbath> hey boys
<samurai_black> Barna: ME DE MEUS 5 REAIS HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<Edison_> Anda logo
<m4rco> oi
<r7> daee
<Alef> Boa noite galera
<Paulim> olaa
<Edgar> Boa noite \o
<vctrin> Boa noite!
<m4rco> boa noite galerinha livre
<Barna> e ai galera, bom dia!
<Paulim> boa noite
<Salles> Hey Guys, Good Evening
<marksabbath> Boa noite pessoa :)
<Edgar> Impressão minha, ou faz muito tempo que o papo de buteco não rolava ? u.u
<DenisFerraz> Eu nunca participei de nenhum FLISOL... Como posso participar?
<marksabbath> Esse é meu primeiro PDB
<Legilson_> ta nervoso vai pescar
<m4rco> sou novo também
<Garliene> Boa noite Daniel Lara.. :D
<L88os> calma que hoje é sexta
<Rui> kkkkkk
<Edgar> Daniel, muito baixo o volume! Aumenta ai tchê!!!!!
<samurai_black> Barna: paga meus 5 reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissssssssssssssssssss
<Edgar> Daniel, muito baixo o volume! Aumenta ai tchê!!!!!
<Barna> samurai_black, KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK bom dia mano!
<samurai_black> Barna: dia. :)
<smsousa> to na area
 * Barna concorda com o Edgar o som to daniel ta baixo!
<MarcusVini-DF> Boa noite a todos
<Paulim> Amigos o linux mint é melhor que o ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/flisol
<samurai_black> Paulim: não pasa de REMASTER man
<L88os> Paulim: é questão de gosto, minha opinião.
<Garliene> \o/  FLISOL ARAGUARI - MG 2013...uhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Alef> \0
<MarcusVini-DF> Flisol-DF, mais de 5000 inscritos
<Netto> \o/
<r7> Não vou mais boa sorte pra quem vai..
<tiagoscd> http://flisol.net/FLISOL2013/Brasil
<ruanvalente> :(  não vai dar pra mim ir
<stirk> e em bh ?
<Paulim> valeu
<Paulim> vou trabalhar no flisol da minha cidade anapolis- goias
<stirk> po belo horizonte nao tem
<Alexsandro> Opa onde vai rolar em Jlle?
<Barna> stirk, tem não, vamos fazer ano q vem?
<samurai_black> stirk: é, não vai ter não né?
<samurai_black> =/
<ruanvalente> Eu queroooooo
<joaolellix> rau!
<Rui> eu tambem quero Daniel !
<tiagoscd> http://www.facebook.com/ubuntu.br.org
<m4rco> galera para participar tem que pagar algo ou se inscrever ???
<stirk> aqui nao samurai
<Rui> levo chimarrão e erva...
<joaolellix> LOL
<Tomatebg> Assistindo!!!
<m4rco> e aí galera
<Rui> ai João Lelis...
<m4rco> tem que pagar???
<Tomatebg> oi gnt!
<Hugo> E ae gente
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: da um toque é é legal levar alimento não perecivel!
<MarcusVini-DF> mata o usuário, assim não tem suporte
<Tomatebg> Vai ter cds das pricipais SOs Livres?
<DenisFerraz> Como participar do FLISOL? O que é ser um colaborador?
<m4rco> idem ao Denis
<joaolellis> senão estraga
<Netto> nada de sal, farinha....
<Barna> tiagoscd, como q faz pra entrar em contato pra fazer um flisol?
<Tomatebg> Vai ter cds das pricipais SOs Livres?
<gregsat15> onde me inscrevo pro evento no RS?
<samurai_black> Barna: vem pra o rio mano, pra participar no sabado! :D
<joaolellis> tb não vale levar 1kg de sal né galera
<Rui> ai Netto...
<Tomatebg> Vai ter cds das pricipais SOs Livres?
<DenisFerraz> <@tiagoscd>: Como participar do FLISOL? O que é ser um colaborador?
<m4rco> como participar poh
<Tomatebg> Vai ter cds das pricipais SOs Livres?
<tiagoscd> #ubuntu-br-rj
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: tem do RIO DE JANEIRO?
<Edison_> Pois é cade as meninas que fazem a diferença. Porque sempre mulher não estão presente nos papos de TI
<samurai_black> SHOW
<tiagoscd> #ubuntu-br-rs
<samurai_black> \o/
<Rudineiw> gregsat15: http://flisol.net/FLISOL2013/Brasil/ e selecione a cidade que deseja participar
<tiagoscd> #ubuntu-br-sp
<samurai_black> Garliene: vem pra o rio
<Tomatebg> #ubuntu-br-sc!
<Barna> samurai_black, posso não kra, trabalhando direto!
<m4rco> em Guarulhos é sábado, mas como participar
<Netto> Rui fala !
<Tomatebg> Vai ter cds das pricipais SOs Livres?
<samurai_black> Barna: tá ceeto meu chefe
<Garliene> samurai_black NÃO.. Araguari - Mg estamos promovendo..e hoje é a unica cidade de Mg a participar.
<Tomatebg> No FriSol...Vai ter cds das pricipais SOs Livres?
<samurai_black> Garliene: me refiri ao canal aqui do RJ... ¬¬ ;P
<Wender> no meu utrabook o ubuntu 12.04 ta dando muitos erros , de sistema e fica pedindo para reniciar.   o que devo fazer ????
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/flisol
<Tomatebg> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/flisol
<Netto> qual vai ser o foco das distros que serão instaladas nas máquinas? serão as versões LTS?
<L88os> Wender: tenta atualizar para o 12.10
<ubuntued> Tiago, veja o Google+!
<tiagoscd> ubuntued: foi :-)
<MarcusViniciusDF> Boa noite a todos aqui do DF
<ubuntued> ;)
<m4rco> Pohnpei meu ninguém diz nada, nem responde
<Tomatebg> Qtas pessoas on?
<MarcusViniciusDF> Flisol-DF, mais de 5000 inscritos
<Netto> quem ja tem uma distro livre, receberá algum suporte na Flisol?
<asmelo2013> testando !!!!
<Rui> segue outro...
<Rui> wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UbunterosNoBrasil
<Netto> qual vai ser o foco das distros que serão instaladas nas máquinas? serão as versões LTS?
<m4rco> falou galerinha te , mais
<Edgar> Vai rolar algo no FISL esse ano, tipo alguma reuniao/janta/cervejada da galera que faz e participa do Papo de Buteco ?
<esquiter> pena não ter em manaus
<ubuntued> envie outra vez
<ubuntued> nao sei porquê o android não recebeu a notificação
<samurai_black> Garliene: #ubuntu-br-rj
<ubuntued> oh pah ja recebi!
<ubuntued> ups
<piropirockspiroq> AEHOOOOOOOOO
<Tomatebg> Alguem sabe como voltar o Grub após instalar o Ruindows?
<Garliene> samurai_black #araguari-br-Mg rsrs
<Tomatebg> Alguem sabe como voltar o Grub após instalar o Ruindows?
<Barna> Tomatebg, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/?topic=14614.0
<asmelo2013> Como sempre , Macapá fica de fora do Flisol , eita nós
<samurai_black> Garliene: por que não pode tá lá?
<Wender> Esse e o portugues ?
<Alex______> Claudio Novais ??
<joaolellis> tem que abrir pelo live e reinstalar o grub
<Garliene> samurai_black Sou organizadora aqui em Araguari - Mg ..rsrs
<Alex______> Caramba gente. Claudio Novais! Ubuntueeeeed!
<esquiter> fico triste nenhuma cidade da regiao vai ter o evento
<samurai_black> Garliene: e dai? Por que não pode tá lá também? =/
<samurai_black> não entendi nada
<piropiroquinha> FEDORA
<esquiter> regiao norte sem o evento
<piropiroquinha> AEHOOO
<piropiroquinha> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUH
<Adeilton> Boa noite galera!!1
<stirk> to com um problema o meu teclado e internacional instalei inglês internacional que seria o correto pra que eu possa fazer a ç com aspas + c mas as teclas de f1 a f12 funcionam como se a tecla fn estivesse sempre apertada
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: se liga que já começou mano... ;s
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: ?
<stirk> se alguém souber
<Wender> qual a melhor alternativa para SQUID ?
<Wender> Para trabalhar com cache
<Wender> ?
<samurai_black> sai
<samurai_black> ¬¬
<samurai_black> tomar uma navalhada
<Danniel-Lara> eu uso o squid mesmo
<Tomatebg> ...
<Tomatebg> Message Corrupted]
<Alex______> Claudio Novais, Ubuntued!
<Garliene> samurai_black Sem condições rsrs...é longe e estou organizando aqui rsrs
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: cade o pessoal do Ubuntu Touch
<joaolellis> como ficou o synaptic, vai ter como instalar no 13.04
<Edgar> Vai rolar algo no FISL esse ano, tipo alguma bagunça/janta/cervejada da galera que faz e participa do Papo de Buteco ??
<tiagoscd> @voice ubuntued
<Tomatebg> Ele é Portugues?
<samurai_black> Garliene: quer faezr o favor de usar o cerebro? Eu to lhe chamdn pra o canal, não pra o evento... AFF
<Adeilton> Ubuntu desktop x Ubuntu Server.... em um servidor para Moodle (Ferramenta AVA) faria muita diferença?
<fabio> Falou pessoal tudo blz?
<Paulim> Amigos alguem ja ta usando o ubuntu 13.04?
<joaolellis> eu o/
<L88os> eu uso o 13.04
<Paulim> ta dando bug em algum programa instalado?
<MarcusViniciusDF> Claro
<leleonam> O que vocês vêem para o futuro do Ubuntu phone?
<L88os> aqui não
<Paulim> no meu deu bug no emulador de snes
<samurai_black> Paulim: to usando o Lubuntu 13.04, SHOW
<MarcusViniciusDF> 13.04 ótimo, com o Bumbeblee minha batera dura mais de 4 horas
<NegoBBOM> Onde posso baixar o 13.04
<kopa> tava com o 13.04 instalei o gnome 3.8 pq o aprigio falo e bugo tudo a area de trabalho kkkkk
<Legilson_> faz um bom tempo 13.04 ótimo
<Tomatebg> Quando é Recomendavel atualizar do 12.10 pro 13.04?
<bravosuporte> alguem ja encontrou algum bung?
<Tomatebg> Quando é Recomendavel atualizar do 12.10 pro 13.04?
<Paulim> sobre a bateria no ubuntu o ubuntu tem usando muito pra vcs?
<NegoBBOM> Onde posso baixar o 13.04?
<robson> assim que for lancado a versao final
<Tomatebg> Quando é Recomendavel atualizar do 12.10 pro 13.04?
<bravosuporte> se sim em quais recursos?
<Tomatebg> Quando é Recomendavel atualizar do 12.10 pro 13.04?
<esquiter> esperando o lançamento oficial do 13.04
<Legilson_> ja
<John__> Já ha o Ubuntu 13.04 em português?
<kopa> soh achei um bug no menu do unity mais eh um bug visual e nao funcional
<Tomatebg> Quando é Recomendavel atualizar do 12.10 pro 13.04?
<samurai_black> Netto: http://flisol.net/FLISOL2013/Brasil/RiodeJaneiro
<Alex______> O Apport dá erro e os usuários já acusam que o Ubuntu é ruim, etc.
<fabio> Eu prefiro sempre esperar a versão final.
<robson> fala mestre nao vai conectar
<MarcusViniciusDF> Apport é um mal necessário
<Legilson_> Na minha maquina um Dell inspiron 7520 não reporto erro algum
<MarcusViniciusDF> Precisamos relatar erros para melhorar sempre
<Alex______> é o poder!
<Netto> é o poder!
<Edison_> Olha algumas coisas não estão e boa com o 13.04 mais temos que esperar. O Zram não funca, não vi o boot ser mais rápido. Coisas ocorrem mais não são graves
<Paulim> tbm nao teclamei
<Paulim> reclamei
<kopa> até agora esse bug do menu nao foi resolvido fata um pedacinho dele quanto ta no modo não maximizado
<Garliene> http://flisol.net/FLISOL2013/Brasil/Araguari
<Tomatebg> Quero o 13.10? Onde Baixo?
<kopa> falta*
<nevermore> rodar ubuntu 1080 p
<ubotu-br> Ubuntu bug 1080 in alsamixergui (Ubuntu) "alsamixergui depends: libfltk1.1c102 (>=1.1.4+1.1.5rc1) but it is not installable" (affected: 0, heat: 4) [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080
<nevermore> como faço
<Tomatebg> Sobre FliSol: http://www.ubuntu-br.org/flisol
<bravosuporte> o curioso é que em alguns aplicativos relata um erro, sem nem acontecer o erro
<samurai_black> Garliene: não tem ninguem no canal... :S
<kopa> sinto o poder subindo kkkk
<MarcusViniciusDF> Mas no Windows só aparece "executou uma operação ilegal e será fechado". No Ubuntu ao menos é possível ver o erro
<Legilson_> e o que ocorre é que são erros que já foram reportados
<Tomatebg> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/flisol
<aprigio> kopa, aqui funciona perfeitamente :)
<Tomatebg> k
<aprigio> fala aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Tomatebg> asfasdf
<Tomatebg> sagdg
<Tomatebg> sfbg
<Alex______> éééé o poder!
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<Tomatebg> fala demais!
<Garliene> Boa noite Aprigio  :D
<tiagoscd> @voice aprigiosimoes
<kopa> pra mim falta um pedacinho la de baixo no meu rodo ele no virtualbox nao sei se eh isso
<Tomatebg> Já deu certo mas ficou bugada a msg
<esquiter> é muito vc tentar instalar algo e so aparecer mensagem de erro de pacote, o usuario novo nao sabe nem pra onde ir
<Garliene> Samurai_black tem eu ..rsrs
<Edwardson> boa noite
<samurai_black> seu nome tá lá não
<MarcusViniciusDF> Som tá ruim
<nevermore> som ta uma bosta
<Legilson_> windows da ate arrepio de utilizar
<Tomatebg> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/flisol
<ubuntued> quem quiser desligar o apport http://ubuntued.info/como-desligar-as-mensagens-de-erro-apport-do-ubuntu ;)
<nevermore> internet da xuxa
<samurai_black> Garliene: śo tem operador e eu lá, cadê você?
<Tomatebg> fdbg
<nevermore> quem é vc ?
<Tomatebg> tem gnt pra caralho!
<kopa> é o poder!!
<nevermore> é um cara fera ?
<Tomatebg> q
<asmelo2013> Galera , alguem me ajuda a instalar minha web cam
<asmelo2013> ?
<Danniel-Lara> mas bah hoje o canal esta bem movimentado
<Alex______> Tiago, já convidou o Vinicius Vieira?
<Tomatebg> #morre
<nevermore> aprígio vc é fera ?
<MarcusViniciusDF> é o poder
<MarcusViniciusDF> salve Aprígio
<kopa> aprigio é o poder
<fabio> Falou Aprigio...
<samurai_black> valeu aprigiosimoes vou me escrever! :)
<joaolellis> LOL
<Garliene> Samurai_black olha eu aqui rsrs ..depois vou  ok?
<samurai_black> Garliene: ...
<Edison_> Eu gostaria de participar do time e tenho bastante coisa a agregar, porque trabalho com mais de 15 anos com Linux
<Tomatebg> [http://www.ubuntu-br.org/flisol
<nevermore> nerd de + tuga
<Cremildo> ?
<joaolellis> pode botar pra sortear tb
<fabio> Aqui em Taubaté - SP friozinho a noite e calor de dia...
<Cremildo> Boa noite.
<Legilson_> isso ai
<Paulim> vou estar ajudando no install fest do flisol
<fabio> Também gostei do boné...
<kopa> quero muito o mouse do ubuntu O.o
<nevermore> aprigio
<Netto> quero fazer parte do ubuntu-rj, na área de mídia!
<esquiter> cara eu comprei o cd 12.10 da canonical e nunca chegou
<anss> tekpix consegue ser pior na propaganda
<esquiter> faz mais de 3 meses
<asmelo2013> famoso canal que nunca acaba.... Polishop
<asmelo2013> rs
<Garliene> kkkkkkkk Aprigio eita figura viu..:D
<Tomatebg> Sorteia um Boné do Ubuntu!
<Rui> kkkk
<Tomatebg> Sorteia um Boné do Ubuntu!
<esquiter> alguém sabe se costuma acontecer
<nevermore> ctz
<Tomatebg> Sorteia um Boné do Ubuntu!
<Netto> pareceu o comercial da decolar . com ( ubuntu.com )
<tiagoscd> Tomatebg: favor não ficar repetindo
<fabio> Pior que artigos oficiais do Ubuntu só na loja oficial ou seja na Inglaterra...
<asmelo2013> boa noite
<Tomatebg> Sorteia um Boné do Ubuntu!
<Rui> piramedi...
<Garliene> \o/ Boa idéia sortear boné UBUNTU..
<Edgar> TABLET TEK PIX  aeduaeudiauediauediuaediuaediuae
<nevermore> daniel microfone do salgadinho
<Tomatebg> Sorteia um Boné do Ubuntu!
<fabio> Boa sorteia um boné do Ubuntu!!!
<esquiter>  Sorteia um Boné do Ubuntu!
<Adeilton> Ubuntu desktop x Ubuntu Server.... em um servidor para Moodle (Ferramenta AVA) faria muita diferença? Principalmente na administração? pois uso a versão Desktop e penso em migrar no novo servidor que virá.
<Garliene> Boa noite ruanvalente
<Tomatebg> ok
<Danniel-Lara> ai pessoal  vou sortear DVDs do Fedora quem quer ai ?
<kopa> kkkkk
<Alex______> é o poder.
<fabio> Ok
<nevermore> Cheetos
<Rui> kkkkk
<Garliene> Eu que falei ttiago
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> UAHUSASH
<asmelo2013> serve esse usado mesmo
<samurai_black> Bone é no camelo
<asmelo2013> rsrsr
<samurai_black> rsrsrrrs
<fabio> Mesmo!!! Valeu pela dica..
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: quero muchila
<cassiobs> E o Ubuntu mini?
<Rui> tem no v=camelo ?
<esquiter> CARA COMPREI O CD 12.04 E NUNCA CHEGOU
<joaolellis> tinha que ter loja aqui
<Tomatebg> Como é msm o link da loja?
<futrika> ola boa noite
<Edgar> Vai rolar algo no FISL esse ano, tipo alguma reuniao/janta/cervejada da galera que faz e participa do Papo de Buteco ?
<kopa> to com medo do mouse nao chegar
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: cade o pesoal do ubuntutouch?
<samurai_black> pessoal
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: só comprar a mochila no site :)
<joaolellis> e o synaptic?
<Edwardson> Gostaria de saber do Daniel Lara como anda o projeto Fedora....e eu quero participar do sorteio do CD do FEDORA
<Garliene> \o/
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> www.expolivre.com.br
<nevermore> daniel microfone ruim de +
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: vem sem imposto igual o bon se for só uma?
<Legilson_> melhor enviar
<aprigiosimoes> é isso ae
<fabio> Pessoal o que vocês acham do futuro do Ubuntu mobile?
<futrika> boa noite
<Alex______> Ubuntu Day SP.
<L88os> esquiter: como assim nunca chegou?
<nevermore> DANIEL ARRUMA ESSE MICROFONE
<esquiter> boa vamos do ubuntu phone
<Tomatebg> Como é msm o link da loja do boné?
<Netto> pra quem comprou o cd, não seria mais fácil pedir a alguém com internet banda larga para baixar, e depois gravar?
<esquiter> ubuntu phone vinga?
<tiagoscd> http://shop.canonical.com
<Garliene> Tiago fale um pouco da TV software livre ..e como funciona no flisol
<futrika> qual é a boa
<Tomatebg> ;)
<Legilson_> joga esse fone di iphone no lixo
<R-User> Distribui um para mim Daniel! Ha ha
<L88os> shop.ubuntu.com
<fabio> Ops Ubuntu Touch. desculpe
<Legilson_> joga o fone do iphone no lixo
<fabio> Curti muito, pelo que vi.
<romil> +Danniel-Lara, qual o gerenciador grafico tem melhor integração com o fedora? gnome 3 ou kde?
<ubuntued> http://ubuntued.info/facebook-messenger-for-linux-um-mensageiro-para-o-ubuntu
<Danniel-Lara> quem quiser testar o Fedora  http://fedoraproject.org/pt/get-fedora-options
<robson> alguma estrategia pra fazer o ubuntu touch ou phone vingar aqui no brasil?
<Danniel-Lara> romil :  eu uso o Gnome 3  estou gostando muto
<fabio> Twitter maldito...
<aprigiosimoes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 -y
<Paulim> Amigos a instalaçao do ubuntu tem um modo certo?
<Alex______> Quais as diferenças entre o Ubuntu e o Fedora?
<Legilson_> como sempre a microsoft tntando atrapalhar o andar da carruagem
<fabio> Acabou de responder minha próxima pergunta
<Tomatebg> Vai dar pra instalar o Ubuntu Touch no Android?
<fabio> Como instalar no meu futuro Smartphone..
<Danniel-Lara> Alex______:   o ubuntu é .deb e o fedora é .rpm
<esquiter> parace que as empresas estão comprando mais a ideia do Firefox OS.
<romil> Paulim, nao entendi. a pergunta.
<Barna> tem como testar o ubuntu touch?
<Tomatebg> Vai dar pra instalar o Ubuntu Touch no Android?
<MarcusViniciusDF> Ubuntu vem do Debian e Fedora do Red Hat
<kopa> debian
<Legilson_> deve ser metrosexual
<Alex______> Mais para o usuário final, há alguma diferença entre Ubuntu e o Fedora?
<Tomatebg> Vai dar pra instalar o Ubuntu Touch no Android?
<samurai_black> Alex______: com certeza man
<samurai_black> muita diferença
<kopa> nao comprei um celular novo ainda esperando o ubuntu touch
<Tomatebg> Vai dar pra instalar o Ubuntu Touch no Android?
<aprigiosimoes> hoje é o contrario, o fedora de hoje é o redhat de amanha
<nevermore> cada um mais nerd que o outro
<L88os> Tomatebg: o ubuntu touch instala no celular e não no android.
<aprigiosimoes> Tomatebg, o ubuntu touch é um sistema operacional assim como o android
<Tomatebg> mas como acontece esse processow
<Tomatebg> ?
<nevermore> lg p920h
<nevermore> terá suporte
<nevermore> ubuntu touch
<aprigiosimoes> nevermore, a ideia é que tenha um device lancado em outubro, mas as versoes sao para a serie nexus
<kopa> não gosto mais do android e acho o ios muito fechado a minha esperança eh o ubuntu touch
<aprigiosimoes> nevermore, o pessoal do xda tem portado para varios outros devices. como outros..
<nevermore> entendo
<fabio> Você teria que ter a liberdade de escolher e instalar qual OS você quiser assim como são com notes e desktops. Lógicamente os que não são proprietarios.
<nevermore> thx
<Tomatebg> hdtv
<esquiter> se o pessoal aderir a ideia e usar o ubuntu touch as empresas vai ter que migrar suas apps, nao tem jeito
<Edison_> Ok!... Até quando isto tudo vai continuar a ser ser assim free.
<fabio> Bacana saber disto.
<Netto> Aprigio o flisol do rj, vai ser gravado? não para transmissão em streaming , mais para divulgação mesmo
<kopa> como eu queria ver um nokia com ubuntu touch nossa seria um sonho
<Ricardo___> noite
<Celso> Boa noite !
<Legilson_> o thiago sabe
<jorgetrc> boa noitee
<Jonathan__> nevermore instala logo ai o Ubuntu e tira esse windows 8 sem vergonha do pc.
<fabio> Para mim o mundo perfeito seria um Nokia n9 com Ubuntu Touch
<L88os> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<MarcusViniciusDF> Um Nokia com ubuntu touch seria o celular.
<Jonathan__> nevermore instala logo ai o Ubuntu e tira esse windows 8 sem vergonha do pc.
<Edison_> Quero só saber o porque da mudança toda de Hotmail pra Outlook e como e até aonde a Google, vai sustentar tudo isto ???
<fabio> KKKK falei antes.
<kopa> fabio, sonho meu kkkk
<Jonathan__> nevermore instala logo ai o Ubuntu e tira esse windows 8 sem vergonha do pc.
<fabio> O melhor Hardware com o melhor OS..
<Edison_> Porque tudo é dinheiro e a Google não vai deixar por menos.
<fabio> Pelo menos para mim..
<Netto> so o fato de ser um nokia, ja rodando ubuntu touch, pra mim ja estaria ótimo!
<fabio> Isto Kopa
<nevermore> rsrs
<Legilson_> ah han
<Tomatebg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Legilson_> HTC
<Ricardo___> queria meu no ACE
<Ricardo___> kkk
<Netto> Aprigio o flisol do rj, vai ser gravado? não para transmissão em streaming , mais para divulgação mesmo.
<futrika> olha eu estou amando o ubuntu... a unica coisa é que tem q melhorar os gerenciadores de arquivos pois o explorer do windows ainda é superior
<R-User> Meu Xperia U é o esquecido. :-(
<Ricardo___> futrika: o gerenciador do kubuntu é bem melhor, que o do windows
<Ricardo___> futrika: dolphin
<aprigiosimoes> Netto, acredite que eu ainda estou no aguardo dessa informacao
<jorgetrc> e o flisol do DF ????
<futrika> sim o dolphin é bom mas precisa melhorar para fazer frente ao explorer
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: tiagoscd http://flisol.net/FLISOL2013/Brasil/RiodeJaneiro
<fabio> Experimenta o  Dolphin
<Garliene> Valeu Aprigio estou no aguardo.. ;D
<bravosuporte> quais os temas abordados no freesol
<aprigiosimoes> Garliene, estou te devendo essa informacao :)
<joaolellis> me passa o ip do flisol pra eu ir Aprigio, rsrs
<MarcusViniciusDF> Ubuntu-DF terá sala exclusiva do Ubuntu, não perca! Mais de 5000 inscritos
<fabio> Bom eu nunca tive problemas com o Nautilus nem com o Dolphin.
<Rui> achei grande o evento df...
<Garliene> Aprigio na torcida para dar certo... ok?
<fabio> Pô bacana...
<joaolellis> é não muito grande não
<Joao> Olá, qual o fundamento básico que tem que se seguir para ter um sistema operacional de sucesso? Se caso existir...
<Rui> kkk
<Garliene> kkkkkkkk
<joaolellis> ter o pc e a distro
<Legilson_> fez bem em jogar o fone do iphone lixo no lixo
<jorgetrc> kkkkkkkkkkkk vida lokaaa k
<futrika> o dolphin permite criar etiquetas precisa criar pesquisas por categorias...esse é o incomodo nos gerenciadores linux
<Garliene> Emoção gente..Ubuntu faz isso ..BOA NOITE ao convidado.
<Garliene> kkkkk
<Rui> muito alto...som
<ruanvalente> muito alto mesmo
<futrika> ele ta falando ingles
<ruanvalente> emoção é > Garliene rsrs
<Barna> tem gente com som muito auto e outros muito baixo, ta dificil aki!
<futrika> !!!!
<esquiter> ajusta o som
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: quem é esse maluco cara...? o.0
<Garliene> Ele esta emocionado gente ..ai fala alto assim...isso mesmo Ruanvalente rsrs
<futrika> ele é mineiro
<ruanvalente> rsrsrs > Garliene rsrs
<nevermore> ta falando ingles uhahuauhahuaa
<nevermore> alemao
<Garliene> ruanvalente >> ;)<<
<futrika> ta comendo queijo
<Tomatebg> melhoroi
<Netto> saiu uma notícia do linux. que o ano do linux chegou com 8 anos de atraso, o que contribuiu para que o linux no geral tenha se tornado muito mais forte? Seria uma mudança e o surgimento de novas tecnologias?
<MarcusViniciusDF> http://flisoldf.blog.br/2013/
<nevermore> de boa
<Tomatebg> melhorou
<nevermore> de boa
<Maydana> Alow... :)
<Tomatebg> melhorou
<jorgetrc> maiss ou menoss kkk
<Rui> ok
<joaolellis> blz aqui
<Edgar> alto ainda
<vctrin> Blz!
<Legilson_> pode baixar um pouco
<Garliene> sim  :)
<fabio> Ta estourando
<Tomatebg> ta meio alto!
<fabio> Distorcido..
<esquiter> pode continuar
<nevermore> tira a meia da boca
<fabio> Parece o viral do Gen Zod. Só que com imagem. KKK
<Garliene> kkkkkkk
<robson> qual distribuicao vc usa rodrigo
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkk
<cassiobs> coloca um pano na frente
<cassiobs> do microfone
<kopa> fala baixo então
<nevermore> tira a meia da boca
<samurai_black> esse papo de hoje tá maguaça em... ;P
<Garliene> Aprigio salvador da patria.. de madrugada salvando a minha...e olha ai salvando a patria do convidado..Valeu ..
<cassiobs> Ja usaram o ubuntu mini?
<Jonathan__> tá auto
<Jonathan__> alto
<joaolellis> e o synaptic, ficou de fora mesmo do ubuntu?
<jorgetrc> algum de vocês vão ministrar alguma palestra no flisol do DF????
<fabio> Ubuntu mini?
<joaolellis> tem que botar mais longe um pouco
<esquiter> dá pra rolar assim memso
<esquiter> sem problema
<vctrin> Está bom gente... não atrapalha nada!
<Netto> saiu uma notícia do linux. que o ano do linux chegou com 8 anos de atraso, o que contribuiu para que o linux no geral tenha se tornado muito mais forte? Seria uma mudança e o surgimento de novas tecnologias?
<nevermore> vai logo
<futrika> esta robotico
<Garliene> Só afastar mais do not ...
<joaolellis> ele fala alto normal, rsrs
<Netto> o som ta meio robótico
<Barna> o som dos outros ta mega baixo, ai num ouvimos os outros!
<joaolellis> eu baixei aqui e ficou show
<jorgetrc> é pow cada um abaixa o seu som kkkkk
<Jonathan__> abafa com uma almofada
<Jonathan__> tá alto pacas
<ruanvalente> Manda o link do Blog thiago rsrs
<kopa> q babaca
<jorgetrc> algum de vocês vão ministrar alguma palestra no flisol de brasilia????
<r7> cardozo eh troll
<kopa> kkkk
<MarcusViniciusDF> <jorgetrc> Eu Marcus Vinícius estarei ministrando as palestras do Ubuntu, teremos três palestras: Como colaborar com o Ubuntu, Ubuntu Touch e Ubuntu 13.04
<MarcusViniciusDF> No Flisol-DF
<ruanvalente> manda o link do blog quem tem ?
<robson> xinga de fdp,
<L88os> Quem pensa em ir no post desse cara para xingar ele, não vale a pena.
<Celso> manda a merda em meu nome o Cardoso
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: pergunta pra esse besta quem manda nos server do mundo inteiro... ;)
<Netto> eu não me imagino sem um desktop.... imagina editar videos e fotos num tablet ou smartphone
<Celso> o cara é louco
<L88os> lembre-se do código de conduta
<Rui> Cardoso que vai catar coquinho...coquinho...
<falcon_> qual o link
<esquiter> alguém algum programa como DVD Shrink, pra linux?
<kopa> passa o link vo agora kkk
<MarcusViniciusDF> <jorgetrc> Faça sua inscrição no http://flisoldf.blog.br/2013/
<fabio> Estes caras não entendem a ideologia do software livre e ficam metendo lenha, ao invés de torcerem para crescer, ficam indo contra.
<L88os> puts tiagoscd não dá mancada. kkkk
<Rui> robô...
<tiagoscd> L88os: :)
<Celso> o Celso mandou a merda pode falar
<Rui> ele de Varginha...
<Barna> netto, sou fotografo e cinegrafista e hoje uso exclusivamente tablet!
<Celso> um louco
<fabio> Vão dar dinheiro para a Microsoft e a Apple..
<Rui> kkkk
<bitencourt> trabalho em um provedor aqui no Brasil onde a grande maioria dos Desktops são linux
<Netto> o que o dvd shirnk faz, que eu não me lembro....
<Rui> ta atrasado...
<Rui> atrazado...
<Legilson_> copia de cd
<Rui> python...
<bitencourt> e a maioria foi migrado para linux nesses dois ultimos anos
<fabio> KKK copia cd bloqueado
<Legilson_> utiliza é burro
<esquiter>  dvd shirnk: extrair e copiar DVDs inteiros.
<kopa> deixa ele gasta dinheiro com merda
<samurai_black> ele é muito estupido emsmo
<samurai_black> mesmo
<hobiuud> ola
<Legilson_> o carra é burro
<Rui> kkkk
<Legilson_> o cara é de fato um cavalo
<fabio> Vai ver que ele ganha uma grana da Microsoft
<tiagoscd> sparc86: Rodrigo?
<robson> o cara ta acostumado a sofrer, que sofra com windows
<Felipe-PR> AaAeeeeehhhhh!!! Estamos aí...
<sparc86> tiagoscd, opa
<tiagoscd> @voice sparc86
<Felipe-PR> Boa noite!
<L88os> já viram isso? http://g1.globo.com/jornal-hoje/videos/t/edicoes/v/professores-e-alunos-de-universidade-do-es-criam-carro-que-anda-sozinho/2515111
<r7> O cardoso  no twitter é chato pra caralho e troll
<r7> mais pessoalmente é uma pessoa legal. ninguém é como é na internet
<Netto> acho que no linux, não existe esse proble de dvds bloqueados ou com restrição de região.
<Celso> tem banco q usa
<tiagoscd> L88os: muito legal :-)
<hobiuud> quando sera que o ubuntu vai ser a bolada vez nos desktops!!
<MarcusViniciusDF> Tomara que a atualização do Windows exploda o pc dele
<kopa> meu deus
<samurai_black> MarcusViniciusDF: deste jeito! ASHUHSUHAUHSH
<fabio> KKKKKKKKKKKKK boa
<fabio> que exploda..
<fabio> O Android é linux
<Netto> aprigio isso me lembra a tirinha, o cara odeia o linux , mas adora o android
<jorgetrc> esse cara é um newb kkkk
<fabio> To brincando cara..
<Celso> gente Desktop e notebook ta mesma linha gente
<robson> po galera, vamo hackear o blog dele?
<DenisFerraz> Quem é esse Cardoso?
<samurai_black> CARDOSO APARECER AQUI ENCHO A CARA DELE DE PAULADA suahsuahusuahuushhs
<L88os> vamos falar de coisa boa, vamos falar de tekpix.
<kopa> a eu vi
<Celso> o cardoso éo babaca da vez
<tiagoscd> L88os: se puder passar o link novamente
<kopa> no video aparece o notebook com o ubuntu
<L88os> http://g1.globo.com/jornal-hoje/videos/t/edicoes/v/professores-e-alunos-de-universidade-do-es-criam-carro-que-anda-sozinho/2515111
<bitencourt> o carro nao ia andar
<tiagoscd> ubuntued: acho que travou por aí
<bitencourt> ia dar tela azul!
<joaolellis> kkkkkkkk
<falcon_> Vai dar tela azul e travar só isso !!!
<robson> rodrigo falai qual distribuicao vc usa?
<Tomatebg> ia dar tela azul]
<Lucilaneo> Boa noite Garela!
<tiagoscd> http://www.facebook.com/PinguimResfriado
<fabio> Tela azul..
<ubuntued> travou?
<ubuntued> estava a mexer no android... :p
<jorgetrc> aparece uma tela azul no para brizas... kkk
<joaolellis> o cara mais rico daqui é o tomate 10 pau o quilo!
<Netto> Tiago, isso é so mais uma das aplicações do linux, tem uma noticia de braço mecanico que roda com software livre.
<bitencourt> a cada 5 KM tem que rebootar o carro!
<Tomatebg> http://www.facebook.com/PinguimResfriado
<Danniel-Lara> http://br-linux.org/2013/acabou-se-tudo-fuduntu-chega-ao-fim
<fabio> Vlw..
<Legilson_> a ford adotou o windows e está tendo que dar o dedoff de vez enquando
<samurai_black> IMPOSSIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL
<hobiuud> aprigio comenta aí sobre gerenciadores de arquivos do linux eu acho que precisam melhorar
<Legilson_> libras
<fabio> KKKKKKKKKK 3g brasileiro. piada..
<Guest22062> Tenho uma dúvida: Gostaria de promover algo sobre o ubuntu na cidade onde moro, como fazer parte da comunidade para ta promovendo eventos?﻿
<hobiuud> aprigio comenta aí sobre gerenciadores de arquivos do linux eu acho que precisam melhorar
<Legilson_> a velocidade é 5 por exemplo do inicio ao fim
<ubuntued> veetle
<L88os> Guest22062: de onde você é?
<Guest22062> <Thiago Acre> Tenho uma dúvida: Gostaria de promover algo sobre o ubuntu na cidade onde moro, como fazer parte da comunidade para ta promovendo eventos?﻿
<Garliene> Gente joga osso para o cachorrinho ai..rsrs
<fabio> Igualzinho no 3g aqui no Brasil.
<bitencourt> Terra transmitiu muitas entrevistas ao vivo das olimpiadas de londres através das mochilas 3Gs
<Celso> Virtua
<Legilson_> aqui no Brasil
<bitencourt> sinal 3G em Londres é bem bom
<Barna> bitencourt, essas mochilas tem varios modens 3g trabalhando simultaneo, ja usei uma dessas!
<falcon_> aqui no brasil é muito ruim
<Ricardo___> alguém ai sabe como fazer uma ISO de um cd ou dvd?
<fabio> Brasileiro sofre, paga caro por serviços de péssima qualidade.
<MarcusViniciusDF> No Brasil a carga tributário sobre internet e telefonia é de mais de 40%
<Legilson_> após um certo consumo de banda a velocidade é reduzida a 10 % do contratado
<Barna> a q eu usei tenho 6 modens!
<MarcusViniciusDF> E o serviço uma bosta
<samurai_black> OS PAISES DE TERCEIRO MUNDO PAGAM PELSO DE 1º, FATO! :'(
<bitencourt> Barna: sim 7 na verdade
<MarcusViniciusDF> Caro e péssimo
<falcon_> vc paga 1 mega e recebe 52 k
<samurai_black> PELOS
<Rui> promoção gvt + internet 35 mgbts... + telefone = R$ 148,00 BRL
<Guest22062> Tenho uma dúvida: Gostaria de promover algo sobre o ubuntu na cidade onde moro, como fazer parte da comunidade para ta promovendo eventos?﻿
<L88os> Guest22062: onde você mora?
<joaolellis> o Nautilus deu uma bugada nas versões novas
<Guest22062> acre
<samurai_black> ubuntued: THUNAR
<kopa> acho o explorador de arquivos do elementary muito bom
<Rui> viamão - RS
<ubuntued> é estava em dúvida entre o thunar e o pcmanFM
<MarcusViniciusDF> Tem pessoas reclamando do Nautilus na 12.10 e 13.04
<samurai_black> tiagosoares: THUNAR
<Netto> sobre o ubuntu, antes do unity, o kde tinha uma grande preferência dos usuários, e como esta agora?
<ubuntued> sei que eu quando o instalei a ultima vez tive de o trocar pelo outro
<fabio> O Nautilus tem dado uma travada.
<MarcusViniciusDF> The Company
<L88os> Guest22062: Não sei se o time regional do Acre está ativo, caso não esteja entre em contato com os conselheiros para ativar o time do AC.
<fabio> Bom na verdade meu Net ta todo travando. KKKKK
<Netto> O ubuntu studio usa o xfce!
<tiagoscd> @op julian_fern
<samurai_black> THUNAR do Xfce
<samurai_black> pcmacfm é LXDE
<Legilson_> é hardware com atraso tecnológico
<hobiuud> o ubuntu é um excelente sistema mas precisa melhorar os gerenciadores de arquivos pois vejo que o explorer é superior
<Guest22062> onde possa esta verifica sobre o conselho do ubuntu?
<Tomatebg> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2013/03/telescopio-soar-da-usp-utiliza-o-ubuntu/
<Garliene> Boa noite Julian_fern
<Barna> Guest22062, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimesRegionais
<kopa> meu deus nao para com isso
<Tomatebg> Achei interessante: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2013/03/telescopio-soar-da-usp-utiliza-o-ubuntu/
<L88os> membros do conselho é Tiago =  tiagoscd
<samurai_black> julian_fern: acorda miseria
<r7> nem fecho ele deixo aberto direto
<julian_fern> Garliene, Noite :)
<L88os> marta que não está no irc no momento
<julian_fern> samurai_black, A net ta ruim mesmo :P to na casa dos meus pais
<joaolellis> eu uso o lubuntu as vezes
<samurai_black> julian_fern: sei cumé que é... ;P
<L88os> tiago: lembrando que tem que atualizar a página do conselho da wiki.ubuntu-br.org. :)
<Netto> ta rolando um ubuntu intinerante?
<Tomatebg> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2013/03/telescopio-soar-da-usp-utiliza-o-ubuntu/
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite gambazada
<tiagoscd> noite :)
<joaolellis> eu tenho scripts tb, muitos são escritos por mim
<L88os> Tomatebg: Legal o link ainda não tinha visto
<joaolellis> tenho scripts pra converter, fazer gif, mudar a resolução de algumas imagens
<robson> janelas e coisa do passado, lembra coisa ruim
<Tomatebg> ;)
<Tomatebg> @tiagoscd http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2013/03/telescopio-soar-da-usp-utiliza-o-ubuntu/
<aprigiosimoes> janelas sao instaveis :)
<fabio> Para o usuário comum o negócio é o gerenciador.
<MarcusViniciusDF> Esqueçam janelas..... usem portas
<MarcusViniciusDF> Janelas = morte          Porta = Poder
<ruanvalente> Terminal é o PODER !
<aprigiosimoes> é o poder
<robson> so da pau
<fabio> Com certeza terminal é o melhor negócio.
<ubuntued> eu só para o ubuntued devo ter mais de 15 scripts! :)
<fabio> Mas para quem não domina = "usuário comum" infelizmente têm que ser pelo gerenciado que é gráfico.
<Celso> aonde trabalho é assim
<Tomatebg> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2013/03/telescopio-soar-da-usp-utiliza-o-ubuntu/
<tiagoscd> Tomatebg: legal :)
<L88os> Tomatebg: acho que tiagoscd já vu..kkk
<fabio> Infelizmente sou forçado a usar o Windows o dia inteiro, no meu trabalho.
<tiagoscd> Tomatebg: você não precisa ficar mandando vinte vezes as coisas, heheh
<tiagoscd> uma vez é o suficiente
<Tomatebg> ;)
<Tomatebg> kkk
<DenisFerraz_> <@tiagoscd> encontrei a matéria do tal Cardoso (MeioBit)... li... e é a opinião dele! A coerência que ele usa é de um consumidor da Microsoft... Nada de mais... Da mesma forma que usamos de irônia para com eles... eles devolvem! O que esperar dele?
<iskdinha> novidades sobre o optimus da nvidia no linux?
<ubuntued> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPsGf7h5OBs
<StarOfWinterfell> Gente, estou tendo problemas com o heroes of newerth ... ele está travando o netebook e não volta, acabo tendo que reiniciar a maquina... alguem teria uma diga ?
<Jonathan__> com um cd live você pode usar o clonezilla
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: to com o Debian testing de segunda passada aqui e vou instalar daqui a pouco, quando sair o 7 Stable o Testing altomanticamente vira o Stable ou é manual?
<Jonathan__> eu uso esse linux para isso http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads#.UXH-PtfgiP8
<fabio> Galera valeu pelo papo mas amanhã tenho que acordar cedo. Um grande abraço e Viva Linux!!!
<Celso> Gparted é bom
<joaolellis> kkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> julian_fern: VACILÃO! AHSUAHHSUAHSAHSAUSHUAHSHHASHHAHU
<joaolellis> é colorado ele,
<Rui> quem você  Júlio ? kkkk
<tiagoscd> #ubuntu-br
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: valeu!
<Tomatebg> ;)
<StarOfWinterfell> Apenas corrigindo é NOTEbook , o Heroes trava e não consigo nem voltar pra a area de trabalho, tenho que desligar geral e ligar novamente
<Felipe-PR> E o review?
<Felipe-PR> brincadeira... rsrs
<Rui> qual o programa mandar correio eletrônico e massa ?
<joaolellis> e o synaptic?
<Tomatebg> Fim de Noite kkk!
<Rui> kkk
<samurai_black> tiagosoares: os caras do mobile cade eles hoje aqui?
<Felipe-PR> apt-get install synaptic
<L88os> só para lembrar de uma wiki bem legal. http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/InstalacaoUbuntu Voluntarios para instalação do ubuntu de vários estados.
<Legilson> pra que utilizar uma coisa ultrapassada?
<robson> nunca usei o synaptic
<julian_fern> Felipe-PR, Vai sair não. Estou ocupado demais com outro projeto... relacionado com o elementaryOS de qualquer forma :P
<joaolellis> mas o synaptic dá pra mudar os repositórios e talz
<ubuntued> http://ubuntued.info/apt-fast-agilize-a-instalacao-e-atualizacao-de-programas-do-ubuntu
<Felipe-PR> certo...
<jorgetrc> qual gerenciador de redes para o debian em interface gráfica uso o wicd conhecem outro melhor?
<joaolellis> e dá pra achar uns pacotes esquecidos
<Felipe-PR> mas julian... vc ta fazendo parte do desenvolvimento do sistema?
<iskdinha> tipo torrent
<Felipe-PR> ta envolvido com o que exatamente?
<bitencourt> GETRIGHT
<bitencourt> hauhauhaua
<Clebson> Boa noite!
<DenisFerraz_> apt-build??? tentei usar mas nunca consegui...
<L88os> boa boite
<Clebson> Papo de Buteco sem cerveja, cachaça ou torresmo não é papo de boteco :D
<julian_fern> Felipe-PR, Um blog ao estilo OMG! Ubuntu!/Ubuntu-BR-SC, com o apoio dos desenvolvedores do projeto :)
<DenisFerraz_> Tenho simpatia pelo aptitude...
<julian_fern> Felipe-PR, E com foco no elementaryOS, obviamente :P
<Felipe-PR> Bacana =))
<joaolellis> mas ai tem que saber o nome certinho do pacote né?
<joaolellis> e quando vc não lembrar?
<falcon_> o camando auto que vc falou dá pa repetir
<DenisFerraz_> Eu gosto desse recurso... essa interatividade no terminal...
<Barna_tab> My location: Belo Horizonte, República Federativa do Brasil
<L88os> auto-apt acho é isso.
<aprigiosimoes> auto-apt
<Barna_tab> Desculpa. Ircdroid doidao
<DenisFerraz_> Eu gosto desse recurso... essa interatividade no terminal com o aptitude... pricipalmente quando se que resolver problemas sem o modo gráfico!
<MarcusViniciusDF> Aprígio - Qual a melhor solução para substituir o Active Directory da empresa usando o Ubuntu
<Celso> ja discordo do apitude
<robson> trocou de time julian
<Legilson> porra
<samurai_black> tiagosoares: ele tá VENDIDO
<samurai_black> AUHSUASAUHSAUHSHAUHSUAHSUHA
<cassiobs> LDAP
<joaolellis> nunca consegui ter sucesso em instalar o elementary, sempre roda no live e dá pau depois que instala
<julian_fern> robson, Continuo usando o Ubuntu, mas sou usuário do elementaryOS a dois anos também. No caso, uso os dois :)
<robson> linux e linux, legal
<tiagoscd> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=185291814953890&set=a.185291811620557.1073741828.172080469608358&type=1
<aprigiosimoes> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-389-directory-server
<bitencourt> Acredito que o LDAP seja a melhor opçao,
<Legilson> cade o fedorento.......
<falcon_> phpmyadmin
<Celso> sou fa da novel
<Felipe-PR> ele só fez uma piada.. hehe
<Legilson> o usuário fedora perdoe
<ruanvalente> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk boa cara
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: fala pra ele que palavra aqui só a palavra WINDOWS
<samurai_black> tiagosoares: ahsauhsusahshha
<Edgar> Vai rolar algo no FISL esse ano, tipo alguma reuniao/janta/cervejada da galera que faz e participa do Papo de Buteco ?
<Legilson> sou usuário ubuntu
<samurai_black> tiagosoares:
<Celso> ja tomei varias de novo
<thiagosouzarb> para promover algum sobre o ubuntu no estado onde moro, quais os procedimentos?
<wellington> isso... ubuntu 13.04
<Felipe-PR> como ta os bugs do ubuntu 13.04 ?
<falcon_> Bem como eu posso fazer a atualização do ubuntu 12.04 para 13.04
<falcon_> via terminal
<lampas_> Alguém sabe qual o próximo grande lançamento de jogos para Ubuntu??????
<samurai_black> julian_fern: por que o Lubuntu não tem 5 anos de suporte?
<Felipe-PR> tem muita coisa?
<Matheus_Carvalho> cri....cri....cri
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<falcon_> opa 12.10
<falcon_> para 13.04
<DenisFerraz_> Simm... a previsão da data de lançamento do 13.04
<Legilson> utilizo desde a primeira versão o 13.04
<samurai_black> julian_fern: por que o Lubuntu não tem 5 anos de suporte?
<iskdinha> Existe versão pra netbook ?
<joaolellis> eu curto essa aqui/;
<L88os> lampas_: CS- GO
<Legilson> e não tenho problema
<joaolellis> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/547315_185291814953890_690214100_n.png
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: sabe por que o Lubuntu não tem 5 anos de suporte?
<GabrielCastilho> julian_fern eu queria saber se o "problema" do skype ja foi resolvido no 13.04?
<Celso> testei o Gnome remix e instalei o gnome em co=ima do 13.04 ficou melhor a instalçaõ em cima do 13.o4
<wellington> o libreoffice ta com o menu bugado e impossivel usar o persona nele
<L88os> Lampas_: Left 4 Dead
<samurai_black> julian_fern: por que o Lubuntu não tem 5 anos de suporte?
<wellington> esse drive da intel vai demorar ..........
<LuisRosseto> para usar o ubuntu é melhor um processador intel ou amd?
<ubuntued> A minha recomendação sobre instalar ou não o Ubuntu 13.04 é  a seguinte: façam backup do vosso ubuntu e experimentem. Se não gostarem voltem atrás! http://ubuntued.info/clonezilla-faca-backup-completo-de-discos-ou-particoes
<aprigiosimoes> quem perguntou de bug ae https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring
<Legilson> e nem é
<samurai_black> tiagoscd:  por que o Lubuntu não tem 5 anos de suporte?
<MarcusViniciusDF> O bumbeblee é o poder nas placas intel/nvidia
<hggdh> samurai_black: cada devivado do Ubuntu define sua própria política de LTS
<Felipe-PR> nao sei quem aqui falou do ubuntu para netbook... essa versão é oficial? o desenvolvimento ainda ta ativo?
<iskdinha> Existe versão do ubuntu 13.04 pra netbook ?
<rafaelblink> Xubuntu
<wellington> concordo que os drivers da intel são os melhores p linux
<cassiobs> A Intel tem até um aplicativo pra instalação visual dos drivers atualizados
<samurai_black> hggdh: mas, qual o motivo de não ser? Não sei ainda
<samurai_black> valeu tiagoscd
<L88os> for por isso que comprei um notebook com video intel.
<bitencourt> Alguem sabe porque a Canonical não participa mais ativamente do FISL? Caso sim desculpe!
<Legilson> é so utilizar o ubuntu mesmo no netbook que funciona
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: são 18
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: o Lubuntu 13.04 é 18 meses
<DenisFerraz_> Acho que o problema seja no desenvolvimento do LXDE...
<hggdh> samurai_black: não sei, não acompanho o lubuntu. Mas certamente isto estará documentado em algum lugar ;-)
<julian_fern> bitencourt, Preço dos estandes. Os estandes do FISL estão mais caros que os da CES.
<Ricardo___> cara o que eu posso dizer em termos de desempenho no linux é que é SENSACIONAL, até com emuladores como o do eclipse e VMs são muito superiores que no windows, e isso foi testados por mim mesmo
<samurai_black> hggdh: já tá documentado
<samurai_black> hggdh: são 18 meses
<DenisFerraz_> Lubuntu... Acho que o problema seja no desenvolvimento do LXDE...
<Ricardo___> o eclipse com ADT e AVD é muito melhor que no windows
<Ricardo___> alguém ai também percebeu isso?
<Legilson> é como uma ferfumaria
<Legilson> rsrssrrsrsrs
<Netto> o lubuntu 12.04 não é LTS
<GabrielCastilho> como ta o funcionamento do skype no ubuntu 13.04?
<aprigiosimoes> Netto, o libuntu nao. mas o ubuntu com o meta lubuntu sim
<julian_fern> GabrielCastilho, O problema do Skype é um bug dos drivers da NVidia/AMD, não do Ubuntu. Há um jeito de corrigir, basta dar uma pesquisada na net.
<L88os> galera vou dormir to com muito sono. abraços a todos.
<GabrielCastilho> blz, vlw julian
<Netto> ta na pagina do lubuntu, que a versão 12.04 não é LTS, diferente do Ubuntu Studio que é LTS
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: tiagoscd hggdh ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Beta2/Lubuntu
<samurai_black> julian_fern: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Beta2/Lubuntu
<samurai_black> Lubuntu e Xubuntu são 18 meses
<rodrigoc>  Aprígio, como faço para ter o máximo desempenho da minha placa de video intel no ubuntu 12.04?
<samurai_black> :)
<Felipe-PR> Eu perguntei do Ubuntu para netbook... Essa é uma versao oficial? Ainda oferece suporte?
<hggdh> samurai_black: 13.04 não é LTS. [LX]ubuntu estão a manter 18 meses
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: que tal fazer um post no seu site?
<Felipe-PR> valeu...
<samurai_black> hggdh: disso eu já sabia mano, queria saber o por que nao é LTS, POR QUE NÃO! ;)
<Adeilton> Falai sobre Ubuntu Server... perguntei 10x kkkkkkk
<Rafael-dash> @julian_fern: Quando o Beta do elementary os luna vai sair?
<Legilson> eu já tinha respondido
<samurai_black> hggdh: 13.04 sei muito bem que não é LTS;P
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: quem sabe, não prometo nada
<julian_fern> Rafael-dash, Saiu mês passado haha
<iskdinha> poxa a versão normal do ubuntu fica muito pesado no meu netbook
<Adeilton> Existem grandes diferenças de Server pra Desktop????
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: tá valendo! ;)
<Legilson> que é so utilizar  a versão Desktop
<Rafael-dash> Beta 2? Pode me passar o link @julian_fern?
<samurai_black> hggdh: quero saber por que o Lubuntu 12.04 não é LTS, tendeu?
<hggdh> samurai_black: por que 12.04 e 14.04 serão LTS. Versões intermediárias são suporte de 9 a 18 meses
<wellington> onde desativo o blur
<wellington> ?
<julian_fern> Rafael-dash, Faltam 2 bugs pro beta 2
<samurai_black> hggdh: vou repetir de novo pois você não tá entendendo, o Lubuntu 12.04 não é LTS por que?
<Felipe-PR> maquina do coração... hahaha
<hggdh> samurai_black: por que o conselho do Lubuntu não quiz liberar uma LTS
<Rafael-dash> A sim... então ele estar perto de ser liberado, correto? Podemos esperar ainda essa semana @julian_fern?
<hggdh> (provavelmente por conta do custo de suporte)
<samurai_black> hggdh: isso não responde a minha pergunta, ainda continuo sem saber o m motivo por que ele decidiram não deixar ele LTS... ;P
<ubuntued> sobre drivers da placa Intel, eu recomendo que leiam este artigo: http://ubuntued.info/prepare-o-ubuntu-para-o-steam-linux
<hggdh> samurai_black: isto tens que perguntar à eles...
<samurai_black> hggdh: não tenho não man, se não tem quem me responda aqui não tem problema, isso não vai me matar! Suave! Obrigado pela paciência hggdh ;)
<wellington> tiagoscd: onde desabilito o blur ?
<julian_fern> Rafael-dash, Até fim do mês, creio eu :)
<Rafael-dash> Opa... maravilha! Espero intrigado!
<lampas_> mostra o friends de novo
<FaiSCa> o/
<hggdh> samurai_black: o provavel motivo é custo de suporte. O Ubuntu tem LTS por que a Canonical banca este custo (em man-month). A comunidade Lubuntu é muito menor, e (provavelmente) não tem como bancar isto
<Rui> oi boa noite a todos !!!!!
<Legilson> não acontece nada
<samurai_black> hggdh: o Lubuntu não é um sabor oficial assim como o GNOME Remix?
<ubuntued> quem precisar de agilizar mesmo muito o Unity, usem-no sem transparências (algo similar ao unity2D): http://ubuntued.info/acelere-o-ubuntu-desligando-as-transparencias-do-unity
<ricardo_cco> voltei com xchat now rsrs
<Garliene> @tiagoscd Neste momento entrando pela primeira vez, meu amigo Faisca e um dos organizadores do FLISOL ARAGUARI 2013. Seja Bem vindo Faisca.
<Legilson> não acontece nada
<ubuntued> https://plus.google.com/+Ubuntu-BR-SC/posts/JLXBLmy6FFd
<FaiSCa> opa obrigado Garliene
<hggdh> samurai_black: sabor oficial significa que a Canonical fornece recursos (builders, espaço, etc). Não significa que estes derivados terão o mesmo ciclo
<tiagoscd> ubuntued: agora que vi que tinhas colado o link
<Garliene> Faisca ;)
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<ubuntued> ;)
<falcon_> Galera muito bom , Vou nessa um abraço a todos !!
<samurai_black> hggdh: oka Obrigado. :)
<Felipe-PR> esse chat ta bugado... não fica com autoscroll =/
<ricardo_cco> skype no 13.04 64 bits rola?
<ricardo_cco> com drivers intel
<DenisFerraz_> Gosto da AMD...
<Felipe-PR> por isso eu uso ati
<Felipe-PR> lol
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: acabei de ver que eles renovarão infomres no site... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Beta2/Lubuntu ele só tem o suporte durente 9 meses igual os outros, tá tudo igual...
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: imaginei :)
<rodrigoc> SuperTux Kart roda bugado
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: tava desatualizado... ;P Tá tudo padronizado, mas, ainda não sei o por que não é 5 anos o Lubuntu 12.04...
<DenisFerraz_> Sim...
<ubuntued> LIXO xD
<DenisFerraz_> hahahahaha
<joaolellis> eu prefiro amd/nvidia
<Netto> ati é boa cara....
<ubuntued> hhhaahha
<samurai_black> to usando o Open Source para a AMD e tá lisinho
<Celso> eu tb amd e foda
<samurai_black> lindo, não sou viciado em games, então, tá show
<Felipe-PR> também uso amd...
<DenisFerraz_> modo troll ligado: gosto dos drivers da SiS!
<Rafael-dash> É uma bosta mesmo! Quando coloco um drive da AMD só piora!
<Felipe-PR> uso amd, mas quando tiver oportunidade, eu vou trocar sim
<Rafael-dash> Eu tenho essa placa aí mesmo @tiagoscd!
<Netto> meu note é ati, meus 2 desks tbm tem placas da ati e rodam de boa
<Legilson> ferrar o hardware antigo
<tiagoscd> Rafael-dash: se ferrou então, uhauhauah
<aprigiosimoes> eu gosto do opteron :)
<Felipe-PR> nao roda nem plants vs zombies
<Rafael-dash> @tiagoscd, ela pega de boa o team forges? Kkkkkk
<Garliene> samurai _black concordo está lindo mesmo.
<tiagoscd> Rafael-dash: não
<tiagoscd> :/
<rodrigoc> FlashBack
<Rafael-dash> Puts... porcaria!
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: tenho HD 4350
<samurai_black> SHOW
<Celso> Aprigio agora sim
<Barna_tab> Voooooodu
<joaolellis> lol
<Netto> voodooo
<DenisFerraz_> ãããh!
<Legilson> eram boas
<Celso> Voodo 3100
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: vuduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu é pra jacuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<DenisFerraz_> SiS????
<joaolellis> voodoo é pra 586 no máximo, kkkk
<aprigiosimoes> :))
<DenisFerraz_> tiagoscd esta muito doente: SiS???
<Netto> slot
<Barna_tab> Era meu sonho comprar um voodoo
<Barna_tab> Kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<joaolellis> esses eram de msx
<joaolellis> eu tenho umas tralhas aqui em casa que são de museu
<tiagoscd> não era essa imagem que queria passar, mas é boa também: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=496517920363136&set=a.496517917029803.129977.496503617031233&type=1&theater
<aprigiosimoes> se ligam -> device3dfx-source - Source da driver de dispositivo de placas 3Dfx para Linux 2.2+
<Legilson> tem um HD aqui de um IBM AT de 20 MB enorme
<Netto> julian, acho que era pentium 2, tinhas os celeron slot, os cyrix
<Legilson> serve apenas para escorar a porta
<Celso> and é win
<julian_fern> Netto, Eram lindos diga-se de passagem :)
<Garliene> kkkk @tiagoscd sinistro esta foto
<tiagoscd> Garliene: true story :)
<Netto> eu tbm acho julian
<tiagoscd> ubuntued: 04:16, uhauhauhau
<ubuntued> xD
<tiagoscd> ubuntued: tarde aí, heheh
<ubuntued> é
<Celso> aprigio não rola mesmo
<ubuntued> vou embora :p
<aprigiosimoes> !nvclock
<ubuntued> só não queria parar a conversa :p
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'nvclock' not found
<Danniel-Lara> yum install nvclock -y     :)  hehe tem nos repositórios do Fedora
<tiagoscd> ubuntued: só um pouco, já interrompo todo mundo, uahuahuah
<joaolellis> vlw, Claudio abraços
<wellington> boa noite
<DenisFerraz_> Boa Noite Claudio...
<joaolellis> boa noite
<tiagoscd> me afogando aqui
<tiagoscd> no chocolate :D
<ubuntued> Abraço Pessoal! ;)
<tiagoscd> valeu ubuntued , obrigado por participar :)
<Felipe-PR> Boa noite ubuntued... Até a próxima... Valeu
<ubuntued> gostava de ficar mas é muito tarde aqui! ;)
<Netto> semana que vem vai ter hangout? pre flisol?
<tiagoscd> Netto: sempre tem
<ubuntued> boa noite e bom fim de semana a todos! ;)
<tiagoscd> pra ti também ubuntued, abraço!
<ubuntued> já agora um pouquinho de propaganda, enquanto falam, partilhem os vossos desktops no forum do ubuntued, pois esta semana houve poucas participações!
<ubuntued> o processo é simples:
<ubuntued> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=18#p131
<aprigiosimoes> falowww garotaooooooooo
<ubuntued> pronto!
<ubuntued> vou agora!
<ubuntued> xau
<erikyami> tem que ter grana mesmo!
<ubuntued> bom fim de semana! ;)
<aprigiosimoes> nvclock      nvclock-gtk  nvclock-qt
<erikyami> overclock pelo jogo
<iskdinha> vish
<erikyami> seja livre!
<Celso> faz over de hard não de software
<julian_fern> Celso, Não faço overclock de software. Faço otimização de software :)
<Danniel-Lara> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/screenshots
<Felipe-PR> aprigio ta queto hoje mesmo...
<bravosuporte> valeu cara
<aprigiosimoes> Felipe-PR, heheh
<julian_fern> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/easily-sign-ubuntu-code-of-conduct-with.html
<rodrigoc> Aprígio você prefere Brasero ou K3B??
<wellington> foi lançado o FB messenger para linux. alguem sabe se tem suporte a webcam ? porque se não tiver, não vale a pena deixar de usar pidgin
<joaolellis> brasero é lixo
<aprigiosimoes> joaolellis, eheh eu prefiro o wodim
<samurai_black> joaolellis: O MELHOR DO gtk É O gnomebAKER
<samurai_black> joaolellis: nunca falhou comigo
<aprigiosimoes> wodim -dev=/dev/cdrom file.iso -vv
<aprigiosimoes> :)
<joaolellis> eu uso o gnomebaker e o xfburn
<joaolellis> eu nunca abro o bate papo do face, kkkk
<wellington> gnomebaker , acho que não está mais ativo
<rodrigoc> Aprígio você prefere Brasero ou K3B??
<Netto> eu uso o nero crackado em alguma maquina
<mero> vc usa o nero,Netto?
<cassiobs> E CDs só nas versões lts mesmo?
<julian_fern> cassiobs, Yep :)
<Garliene> Jesuisss @tiagoscd seu eu passar dos limites PUXE MINHA ORELHA.. Amo postar no face ... rsrs
 * samurai_black MOMENTO DESABAFO! AUHSHAUHSHAHSAHSHUAHSHH
<Felipe-PR> Momento desabafo no PapoDeButeco!
<Legilson> totalmente sem noção a galera
<Felipe-PR> haha
<joaolellis> eu posto até alguma coisa mas nos grupos
<joaolellis> no perfil tb não rola
<ricardo_cco> é só aqui que tá travando o hangout?
<Garliene> Aprigio Vc é um anjo..obrigaduuuuuuuuuuuuu ...kkk vc é TOP;... kkkkkkkkkk
<rodrigoc> Aprígio você prefere Brasero ou K3B??
<erikyami> aí já se aproveitar
<Netto> tenho instalado o nero, gnome baker, ...tenho outros tbm mero
<DenisFerraz_> Calma... Porra... Muito palavrão! (RSRSRS)
<samurai_black> julian_fern: RECLAMA NO PROCON MANO
<Legilson> Gente vamos ler aprender e deixar de ser xupim
 * samurai_black USHUAHSUAHSHAHSHUAHSAUSUSAUHHAHHS
<julian_fern> samurai_black, sim uahuahuhua
<Garliene> Nossa Aprigio me salvou no FACEBOOK..kkkkkkk..
<joaolellis> nero é osso
<samurai_black> :P
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkk amo postar foto gente
<Felipe-PR> e se eu encontrar vcs na rua... posso te parar e perguntar como arrumo alguma coisa??  hehe
<erikyami> tiagoscd te dei a dica da RNP - pena que não deu certo
<Garliene> \o/  sou educadaaaaaaa uhuuuuu
<DenisFerraz_> Por que criar um perfil somente para o ubuntu (profissional?) e se distanciar do pessoal (perfil familiar)!
<Sacramento> existe forum para isso .
<aprigiosimoes> Garliene, pra vc eu dou o suporte :)
<tiagoscd> erikyami: valeu pela dica :-)
<Rafael-dash> EDUCAÇÃO ESTÁ EM EXTINÇÃO NO BRASIL!!!
<aprigiosimoes> Garliene, os outros sao feios
<MarcusViniciusDF> Tem gente sem noção. Faz uma tabela de preços e posta Julia
<Garliene> kkkkkkk obrigada aprigio
<aprigiosimoes> uauhauh
<Legilson> são regras basicas de comunicação
<erikyami> kkkkkkkkk
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rodrigoc> Aprígio você prefere Brasero ou K3B??
<Netto> ta rolando um confessionário....
<Celso> fudeu muita gente kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: VAI CONTAR TUDO PRA SUA MÃE! auhsuahsashahshhsahahsuhsh
<erikyami> junta a galera toda amanhã
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<DenisFerraz_> No FLISOL vou pedir suporte para o Tiago e ao Julian... (RSRS!)
<Legilson> a tá é mermo é....................
<julian_fern> DenisFerraz_, Lá vamos estar pra dar suporte mesmo :P
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: poderia fazer um post sobre ele?
<DenisFerraz_> legal
<samurai_black> K3B é the best
<Adeilton> O que vc´s acham dos Trabalho da Linux Magazine?
<wellington> aprigio é fã do terminal
<erikyami> muita gente acha que só existe NERO
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: valeu
<DenisFerraz_> <Adeilton> O que vc´s acham dos Trabalho da Linux Magazine?
<Netto> o k3b é otimo! 2 brasero. o nero eu tenho so por curiosidade
<wellington> quase sempre perco midia com o brasero. espeo q nessa nova versão funcione bem p mim
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: é mesmo, tá parado
<joaolellis> brasero leva o triplo do tempo pra gravar que o k3b
<samurai_black> brasero não termina o CD certo aqui a mais de 3 anos nessa palhaçada, foi melhor no Lucid linx
<wellington> uma dica é desativar os plugins do brasero
<Felipe-PR> eu não uso nada... faz alguns anos que meu drive nao roda cd nenhum
<aprigiosimoes> Felipe-PR, uhauhauha
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: leva mau não, melhor que o GNOMEBaker ele nunca será
<DenisFerraz_> Minha esposa está chegando... Obrigado a Todos e fiquem com Deus!
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk jesuis Julian fizeram prisão aqui na minha cidade ..a  mulhe empolgou e danou-se PIRATIANDO..
<julian_fern> Garliene, uahuahuhua... torcer pra PF não estar assistindo então :P
<Garliene> esse negocio de copiar dvd é complicadim
<samurai_black> MORREU!?
<Garliene> kkkkkkk Julian_fern  \o/ tomara...kkkkkkkk
<joaolellis> falou baixinho, kkkk
<Netto> o k3b e 0 braseiro copiam de boa
<wellington> será ? acho q so tem Garliene , de mulher
<erikyami> já falei que era reunião de trabalho
<erikyami> kkkkk
<Netto> ela não quer que ele use ubuntu
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkk wellington .. acho que sim viu..
<Legilson> aqui em casa quem manda sou eu
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<joaolellis> ao menos tem pra brigar, kkkkk
<Garliene> eu heimm gosto de brigar não..
<Sacramento> vcs ja comentaram sobre a mudança no icone do ubuntu no unity
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: disgraçado, quando se tiver a sua se vai ver só AUHSUHAHSAHUHSAUHSUAHUHSHAHHSHHAHSAHHUS
<MarcusViniciusDF> fui obrigado a sair do pc e to no smart na cama via fone
<robson> sexta feira e foda não sei mais qual doenca inventar, o dono da farmacia ta feliz,
<Legilson> gato mulher periquito puga e percevejo obedecem
<Legilson> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Garliene> Namorada do Julian
<robson> daniel alguma novidade sobre o fedora?
<wellington> olhei rapidamente, pensei q era a marta
<Garliene> \o/ ...\o/  ...e veterana no papo de buteco
<Garliene> Boa noite ao convidado
<Celso> Openfire de voip é o melhor ?
<wellington> parabens Garliene  !!! vamos incentivar as mulheres
<Garliene> wellingtom bem que eu tento viu...
<Roberto> cara.. tenho uma pergunta.. se nao uma das mais cruciais pra eu... Voces que trabalham com linux, qual o caminho das pedras ai pra quem quer trabalhar em algum momento com softwar livre?
<wellington> Garliene:  continue tentando......................
<Felipe-PR> tao boicotando ele
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkk sempre wellington
<tiagoscd> @voice bogdano
<Legilson> aparentemente nada mudou no Fedora
<Legilson> ficou confuso
<erikyami> instalei fedora estes dias pra fazer testes - tô usando agora
<bogdano> https://en.opensuse.org/openSUSE:Goals_13.1
<aprigiosimoes> http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:System_upgrade
<bogdano> https://features.opensuse.org/
<Legilson> nada se cria, muito se copia afinal é esse o papel do software livre
<Mister> Há um hora para kohl e batom? Há um hora para cortar o cabelo? Há uma hora para compras de rua, para encontrar o vestido certo para vestir.
<Danniel-Lara> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/19/FeatureList
<robson> bogdan o que vc ta usando agora
<bogdano> gnome3.6
<Danniel-Lara> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/19/Schedule
<robson> open suse?
<que> E como fica para montar uma iso 9660 por exemplo com system d?
<erikyami> fstab vai ficar só por um tempo = compatibilidade
<bogdano> sim, opensuse 12.3
<erikyami> meu inittab: inittab is no longer used when using systemd.
<Garliene> Legal aprigio gostei
<robson> to testando em uma maquina virtual, ta legal
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: isso que se tá falando ai vai sair no proximo release do Debian já?
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: to preparando a festa aqui, vou por o Debian Testing Xfce daqui a pouco \o/
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: valeu
<tiagoscd> Ubuntu Plans To Move To Systemd's Logind http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMyMDE
<que> O system d e mais rapido
<Danniel-Lara> na dúvida  " man systemctl "
<aprigiosimoes> Danniel-Lara, show
<Garliene> Ai pessoal ...saindo..Boa noite...E tenham todos um lindo final de seman..Abraçoss...Fuiiiiiiiiii
<bogdano> ~> man vida
<bogdano> No manual entry for vida
<aprigiosimoes> Garliene, boooaaa noite
<cassiobs> alguem já instalou o Ubuntu pela imagem mini?
<samurai_black> Garliene: iria fazer o café agora, já vai?
<bogdano> > man driva
<erikyami> tropeça na rua e acha uma página man
<joaolellis> vou sair aqui tb, galera daqui a pouco encaro os pestinhas, digo meus alunos, rsrs
<cassiobs> Tem, 30 mb
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: sim
<samurai_black> sempre teve
<samurai_black> isso
<tiagoscd> bogdano: huahauhauha
<samurai_black> net card
<tiagoscd> man driva é massa
<bogdano> era um plano de easter egg
<bogdano> nunca foi realizado, snif
<tiagoscd> bogdano: droga ;/
<cassiobs> Tu consegue instalar o Ubuntu e ele te deixa um terminal e tu pode selecionar os pacotes
<tiagoscd> a ideia é sensacional
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: tem o ubuntu mini remix ---> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20mini%20remix&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu-mini-remix.org%2F&ei=hRFyUe2FLsPF0gHwm4GABw&usg=AFQjCNEogWXcYIJJYoIat9IB0fq2lsK8aw&bvm=bv.45512109,d.eWU
<samurai_black> droga
<que> li hoje que fudundo morreu e verdade
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<aprigiosimoes> samurai_black, vc diz isso? http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<aprigiosimoes> isso acho q nao eh oficial nao
<aprigiosimoes> alguem fez
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: isso que madei pra ti, mas, tem uma de menos de 40 megas
<aprigiosimoes> samurai_black, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-mini-remix
<aprigiosimoes> eh o mesmo q o netcard do debian
<aprigiosimoes> acabei de ver aq
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wellington> simple burn - gravar midias - testem ! https://launchpad.net/~mati75/+archive/lubuntu/+build/3950130
<aprigiosimoes> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<cassiobs> Se tu selecionar pra instalar os pacotes depois na instalação do ubuntu mini o instalar o ubuntu-desktop com esse comando : apt-get --no-install-recommends install ubuntu-desktop tem ele bem peladao
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: já mandei
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: essa é outra menos magra
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: tem o 13.04 sim, só não é ai
<samurai_black> se lembrar aonde tá lhe mando
<samurai_black> mas tem sim
<cassiobs> O ubuntu mini com o comando que eu passei deixa assim: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1yho8llfu5ywufn/ubuntu.png
<Jonatas_> instalando o openSUSE em máquina virtual agora \o/
<samurai_black> bogdano: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opensuse#Hist.C3.B3rico_das_vers.C3.B5es o tempo de suporte ai
<que> eu tentei instalar drive de vídeo Nvidia pelo yast e foi derrivel não consequi entao desisti do opensuse
<cassiobs> Alguem já viu o ubuntu igual o link que eu mandei?
<que> eu já
<que> Aprígio e meio oraculo do sistema linux
<cassiobs> Peladão
<que> lembrei semana passada do cachorro do Aprígio matando o ursinho
<cassiobs> Roda lisinho, não tem nada de extra instalado
<cassiobs> Só coloquei os indicadores
<que> kkkkkkk
<que> gnu
<cassiobs> Som, rede e relógio
<r7> Netflix em html5, agora vai?
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: ai a pergunta, HTML 5, vai?
<samurai_black> NETFLIX tiagoscd
<Adeilton> Vc´s ja viram a hora???
<Adeilton> kkk
<wellington> acho q o netflix não rola no ubuntu por um bom tempo.........
<que> tinha que ja ser padrão de todos os videos da internet e acabar com flash bosta player
<Legilson> estão feito couro pra frente e pra traz e não se definem
<que> eu li uma noticia que o unity vai mudar achei parecido com menu do ruindos 8 e verdade ?
<julian_fern> que, Huh?
<Felipe-PR_> Eu tenho dessas aqui Tiago... haha
<que> credo a pulicia vem instalar
<Felipe-PR_> Azamerica também
<Felipe-PR_> aqui não é 2 antenas... é 1 tv + internet
<Roberto> eu tenho.. muiito bom
<wellington> boa noite !! saindo.......
<Felipe-PR_> ele atualiza automatico pela net
<Felipe-PR_> não precisa fazer nada
<Legilson> na santa ifigenia tem
<Cristiano> não é maneiro
<Roberto> Uso o meu com 3 antenas. pegando sinal da claro tv e da sky, quase 400 canais
<que> uma pergunta por que o linux e desenvolvido de 6 em 6 meses eu acho ruim solta um linux muito verde
<Cristiano> é estar aceitando a curupção que nosso país vive
<Legilson> também pelo preço vale.
<aprigiosimoes> Roberto, eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttttttta
<samurai_black> LEMBRAR PRA GALERA AI QUE O LOG DO CANAL É PUBLICO TÁ BOM! ;)
<Netto> julian para séries tem o baixartv.com
<bogdano> que: depende muito da política de cada distro, nem toda release vai atualizar para a última versão dos pacotes
<julian_fern> Netto, Não curto dublado ou ver dessa forma. Prefiro assistir via Netflix, o preço é baixo... e tem o Pirate Bay, melhor ainda :P
<julian_fern> :)*
<robson> telecineplay e pago
<Mister> queria manjar dos bagulho igual vcs manjam...
<Mister> ow, posso manjar das coisas aí tb?
<aprigiosimoes> o telecineplay nao, vc tem que ter o pacote telecine na sua operadora e vc pode registrar ate 5 devices
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: mano, só dizendo, faz como quiser. ;)
<Netto> julian e tudo legendado, so tem que agaurdar o time de down
<erikyami> impostos
<samurai_black> julian_fern: RDio
<cassiobs> Grooveshark é bom
<aprigiosimoes> impostos nada, é safadesa
<julian_fern> Netto, Pirate Bay é mais rápido hehe
<que> na origin e 370 reias os jogos melhores
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Yeah, a parceria deles com a Oi fechou.
<julian_fern> acabou*
<Mister> Rdio é muito bom.
<Roberto> é isso ai
<cassiobs> http://imasters.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/stallman.article.jpg
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: nem precisava dizer né?
<cassiobs> Stallman concorda
<que> vixe vou pegar o navio e navegar pelos setes mares to ferrado
<samurai_black> jogos de super nintendo 16bit sem cartucho original no HD é PIRATARIA
<Netto> julian la tem os lançamentos, tipo o seanson final do TWD estava disponivel 24 h depois de passar ao vivo.
<aprigiosimoes> stallman concorda foi boa rsrs
<julian_fern> Netto, No Pirate Bay é via torrent... torrent = win :)
<Mister> se bem que o que o Stallman fala, não se escreve...
<cassiobs> É
<Legilson> o vaticano baixando filmes de putaria
<Felipe-PR_> aaahhhhh então vc usa windows meu... flagrante!
<Felipe-PR_> kkk
<Roberto> ta certo
<que> pra mim so falta o tapa  olho
<erikyami> ba dum tss
<samurai_black> gente cuidado com o que estamos falando, um erro não justifica outro, se matam eu não vou matar por isso! ;)
<Roberto> Mensalão pode ?
<que> eu digo eu tenho tudo original do pirate ebay
<Cristiano> acho que pode né
<Cristiano> sabe
<Cristiano> é o brasil
<Cristiano> foda-se
<Cristiano> de acordo com os comentários
<Netto> tem tapa olho, papagaio no ombro e perna de pau, é pirata
<Cristiano> mas enfim...
<robson> http://thepiratebay.se/
<Cristiano> é minha concepção
<que> e isso ai robson
<erikyami> furar fila, receber troco a mais, etc
<aprigiosimoes> nao vamos pensar assim
<aprigiosimoes> usamos linux, nao somos pirata
<que> ainde e caro 10 reais
<aprigiosimoes> mas q eh safadeza dessas pessoas q vendem cara
<Netto> www.torrentz.eu
<ricardo_cco> aqui é tudo original....
<aprigiosimoes> vendem caro eh brabo
<ricardo_cco> tpb rsrsrs
<Rafael-dash> No Deezer você ouve trilões de músicas de boa e sem pagar nada!
<cassiobs> Cara, desde o ano passado até agora já gastei cerca de 500 reais em jogos no steam, e posso dizer que vale a pena
<que> por que o pobre escolhe o credito pro celu ou o programa
<samurai_black> politico rouba porque tem povo NEGLIGENTE que não faz nada pra eles mudarem somos responsaveis também, não vou tirar o nosso da reta não
<Felipe-PR_> Grraaande Duca!!!
<tiagoscd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMEA358xA0o
<que> tem tapa olho, papagaio no ombro e perna de pau, é pirata e (mesmo neto)
<Rafael-dash> http://www.deezer.com/pt/
<Edgar> Boa noite galera, até o próximo #papodebuteco!  \o
<que> saber o que compartilhado e pirata para nos meros mortais e dificil
<Netto> e agora, que estão burlando o sistema do boleto bancario?
<tiagoscd> Netto: ah, isso é coisa de windowszeiro
<Legilson> pirataria e para vender
<Legilson> compartilhar e ter acesso para consumo
<que> mas e uma lei má por que não pode nem emprestar a midia
<Netto> tiagoscd se eles conseguem fazer isso diretamente no site do banco, quando vc manda imprimir, vc vai cair no golpe tbm, não?
<tiagoscd> Netto: em qual banco eles estão fazendo diretamente?
<que> e as leis acta ou sopa que a lei de satã
<Legilson> é o mercado Aprigio
<cassiobs> Gastei 150 reais no Steam no fim do ano ;)
<Netto> tiagoscd...eu não li a noticia completa...acho que foi no itau...
<aprigiosimoes> cassiobs, uhahuahauhauha
<Legilson> muito bom
<tiagoscd> Netto: até onde eu sabia o problema era exclusivo pra quem tinha um vírus na máquina
<Felipe-PR_> aprigio ta se roendo lá... rsrs
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: lindo ele, SHOW
<Sacramento> so quero um simulador de corrida para linux
<robson> o aprigio empresta tiago
<que> gente rica e assim
<Felipe-PR_> hahahaaaa
<que> o aprigio ta cansado
<que> ai nao disse paga em dollar gente rica
<Netto> tiagoscd http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/produtos/digital_news/noticias/novo-virus-adultera-boletos-bancarios-para-desviar-pagamentos
<robson> fala do kurumin aprigrio
<tiagoscd>  Netto: exatamente, o próprio título diz
<tiagoscd> vírus
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<erikyami> dá pra jogar alguma coisa com Intel HD 3000?
<que> gente comprei um mac e destei o ubuntu 13.04 mais ficou muito rapido to pensando em instalar o que me diz
<aprigiosimoes> robson, nao please
<aprigiosimoes> robson, nao me peça isso
<cassiobs> tem o feed do dayli deal também pra quem usar feed rss, que tem as ofertas do dia
<cassiobs> feed do steam né
<que> o mac e i5 4 de ram
<erikyami> beleza
<robson> era so pra descontrair
<Felipe-PR> e a ea? será que vai lançar alguma coisa em breve pro ubuntu ?
<Rafael-dash> E o AMD 4200 @julian_fern? Kkkkkk
<aprigiosimoes> que, eu tb uso no mac
<aprigiosimoes> que, manda ve
<que> cara foi muito rapido mesmo impressionei
<tiagoscd> The Journey Down: Chapter One
<que> o amd eo meu desquetop mais roda o ubuntu lisinho lisinho
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: julian_fern tiagoscd http://machinarium.net/demo/
<erikyami> fui baixar o steam - só achei o .deb - tô usando fedora
<cassiobs> tenho 65 e jogo uns 4
<que> eu rodei varios jogos no ubuntu com uma placa rui 8500 gt nvidia
<que> rodei ate o euro truck simulador 2
<que> euro truck simulador 2 alguem gosta
<tiagoscd> erikyami: o Danniel-Lara talvez saiba instalar a steam no fedora
<Sacramento> tentei baixar o truck mais nao rolo
<que> eu tive que emular pelo wine
<Sacramento> uhm
<Legilson> o objetivo é ver sangue RSRS
<que> rodo melhor que no windows
<cardosos> kkkk
<robson> me ensina linux online, eu pago, preciso me especializar
<Danniel-Lara> erikyami:   http://danniel-lara.blogspot.com.br/2013/02/steam-no-fedora-18.html
<que> robson o ubuntubrsc tem quase tudo sobre ubuntu vai facilitar sua vida
<Felipe-PR> aprigio, jogou full throttle
<Felipe-PR> ?
<aprigiosimoes> CAAAAAAARACAAAA
<aprigiosimoes> PODER
<aprigiosimoes> Felipe-PR, poder
<erikyami> Danniel-Lara vlw - já instalando
<Felipe-PR> =)) hehe
<que> eu matei no cs 1.6 ai fiquei com dó
<Danniel-Lara> erikyami :    :)
<que> como o nome
<que> ubuntuter e isso
<Barna_tab> E adobe pra linux? Um dia vai existir?
<que> tomara que o adobe morra
<samurai_black> Barna_tab: tá falanmdo do que rapaz?
<samurai_black> quem disse que não tem?
<Legilson> sim
<Felipe-PR> daora
<samurai_black> que: é isso ai, que morra logo
<samurai_black> :D
<aprigiosimoes> http://www.braingames.getput.com/
<bogdano> abandonia!
<que> A não e o site do botão
<bogdano> http://www.abandonia.com/
<tiagoscd> pra jogar SNES on-line em multiplayer
<tiagoscd> snesbox.com
<tiagoscd> joguei com o Danniel-Lara esta semana
<tiagoscd> :)
<Felipe-PR> eram demais os famosos sim tower, sim farm, etc
<que> nosssssaaaaaa so os jogos da minha infancia que legals
<Felipe-PR> antigos simuladores
<que> valeu aprigios
<Barna_tab> Samurai_black, adobe crearive suite?
<aprigiosimoes> http://opensnc.sourceforge.net/home/index.php
<que> piorou adobe creative suite eu quero que morrrraaaaaaaa
<samurai_black> Barna_tab: a sim, pensei que fosse o flash, isso ai não vai sair nunca... ;P
<samurai_black> Barna_tab: compra o windows e seja feliz, AUSHAUHSHUAHSH
<samurai_black> sou mais o GIMP
<samurai_black> Openshot
<samurai_black> e etc
<samurai_black> AUSHAUHSAHSHAHUHUSH
<erikyami> no snes eu gosto do Sunset Riders
<que> tem o cinerela
<que> para video
<erikyami> são uns cowboys
<aprigiosimoes> smc
<que> em alguem sabe instalar o cinerela no ubuntu?
<Barna_tab> Pra pequenos trabalhos eles fazem. Mas vai fazer edição super avançada neles pra vc ver
<tiagoscd> erikyami: esse era massa
<tiagoscd> :)
<cardosos> alguem ai ja conseguiu instalar algum editor de imagens no ubuntu
<cardosos> ?
<samurai_black> Barna_tab: vai aprender Blender e ser feliz man
<samurai_black> ;P
<erikyami> alex kid é o poder = master system
<julian_fern> cardosos, GIMP, Photoshop e Inkscape :)
<samurai_black> NINJA GAIDEN! \o/
<Felipe-PR> esse era demais
<que> cinerela de video
<Felipe-PR> golden axe era muito foda
<samurai_black> SHOW aprigiosimoes
<erikyami> joken pô
<cardosos> como vc fez ra rodar photoshop
<que> mas mudou a forma de instalar alguem sabe como instalar no ubuntu
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: ubuntu games
<julian_fern> cardosos, Wine
<erikyami> eu tenho no zsnes
<r7>  desenterrando varias perolas
<erikyami> super mário world = 96 fases no total
<samurai_black> Barna_tab: só esperar jovem padwan... http://www.iloveubuntu.net/lightworks-team-released-two-new-alpha-versions-fixes-and-improvements
<Netto> tem o battletoads?
<samurai_black> aprigiosimoes: terminei todos! :)
<aprigiosimoes> hehe
<que> tem um jogo faltando http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keeSEJG4XzU quem conhece
<erikyami> e aqueles jogos no modo texto??? vc jogou aprigio?
<Barna_tab> Valeu samurai
<que> joguei suicidio no shell e mel laskeiiiiiiiiiii
<erikyami> tina uns jogos que eram de perguntas no modo texto
<Felipe-PR> gosto de gnibbles... hehe
<samurai_black> Barna_tab: é nosso meu chefe! :D
<Felipe-PR> fofix =))
<que> um muito bom e tetris
<aprigiosimoes> agora esse: tuxpuck
<Felipe-PR> to instalando...
<que> ja viram um que parecido com mario mais e zuado e tudo o contrario
<que> pokemom cruisssss existe
<que> odio do mmo
<julian_fern> http://seyken.org/
<samurai_black> julian_fern: aprigiosimoes tiagoscd JA VIRAM ISSO? ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQOswiAGLU4
<que> domm 3 muito massa
<aprigiosimoes> poder
<que> joguei virei depois joguei denovo dom 3 otimoooooo
<aprigiosimoes> que o doom 2 é o maior jogo de todos os tempos
<aprigiosimoes> hehee
<Legilson> Gente como tenho apenas um braço que funciona o outro é paralizado por causa do traumatismo craniano ai não da para jogar muito
<que> o dom 2 eo 2d nao e
<Felipe-PR> slender
<aprigiosimoes> eh o 3d
<aprigiosimoes> o inicio do 3d
<que> ae fiz confuçao eo domm que 2d
<que> o slender e foda
<bogdano> http://www.openttd.org/en/
<Felipe-PR> to jogando tux puck...
<Felipe-PR> daora hahaha
<cassiobs> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/krillbite/among-the-sleep
<cassiobs> Tá no kickstarter pra quem quiser contribuir
<que> já que pena
<Felipe-PR> Ahhhhh BOA NOITE GALERA
<Felipe-PR> Valeu
<que> bom fiquem com Deus
<Felipe-PR> até sexta que vem
<Felipe-PR> boa semana
<aprigiosimoes> falowwww
<Legilson> BOM final de semana a todos
<ricardo_cco> boa noite ai pessoal
<samurai_black> VALEU!
<stirk> alguem ai
<israelb> bom dia galera
<Vlades> bom dia galera
<Vlades> da pra confirmar realmente se o novo ubuntu vai sair dia 26 mesmo?
<Angii> ola
<tom___> boa noite
<tom___> boa noite
<tiagoscd> boa :)
<stirk> tiago uma pergunta no flisol os mini cursos serão gravados
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-21
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<stirk> bom dia
 * samurai_black bom dia.
<stirk> tiago vc ta ai
<stirk> o meu problema e que a placa Atheros, modelo AR9285 wifi mostra lsmod | grep ath    so lista wifi e nao reconhece o bluetooth
<stirk> to andando pesquisando
<stirk> mas por ser novo nao sei oq fazer
<stirk> so sei que o modulo ath9k
<tiagoscd> stirk: opa
<tiagoscd> estou indo almoçar agora
<tiagoscd> mas volto daqui a pouco
<tiagoscd> aí resolvemos isso
<stirk> ok vai la
<tiagoscd> beleza? :)
<stirk> blz
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, Boa Noite! Para que serve o código de conduta?
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: boa  noite
<tiagoscd> o código de conduta determina que a pessoa está de acordo com a conduta que a comunidade determinou
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, o que uma pessoa tem que ter em mente para tomar essa decisão, ou saber não sei muito?
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: ela tem que estar de acordo, e seguir a conduta, o que estipula o código
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, estou usando linux a dois ou três meses e estou gostando, gostaria até um dia de migrar totalmente para Ubuntu, porém uso muito Excel no meu trabalho e Terminal Service do Windows Sever 2013 Existe algo pra isso?
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: como alternativa ao Excel existe o Calc
<tiagoscd> que faz parte da suíte de aplicativos para escritório LibreOffice
<tiagoscd> e para acessar o Terminal Service do Windows Server 2013 existe um software Remmina (que já vem instalado junto com o Ubuntu) que permite fazer o acesso remoto sem maiores problemas
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, usei um tempo este programa no Windows e não gostei muito pois ele não entende uma grande parte de Formulas complexas do Excel como procv e somases e talz
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: ah, mas as funções existem, você só precisa ver como fica a nomenclatura delas no LibreOffice
<vitor_makyama> entendi
<vitor_makyama> e sobre o forum e
<vitor_makyama> foi malz
<tiagoscd> fórum?
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, sobre o forum de software livre que vai acontecer em porto alegre, você ja foi?
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: ainda não, mas estarei lá este ano
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, eu tenho acompanhado uns 4 papo de butecos ja e tenho gostado muito da troca de informação e o clima do time
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: que bom, fico feliz em ler isso :-)
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, gostaria de saber mais e aprender com vocês
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: claro, estamos a disposição
<tiagoscd> sem que precisar só nos procurar por aqui
<tiagoscd> e toda sexta às 22h tem o papo de buteco
<tiagoscd> *sempre
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, ok, sem problemas
<tiagoscd> :)
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, você é programador?
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: sim
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, desculpe perguntar mais posso fazer perguntas pessoais no canal ou só em PVT?/
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: depende do nível de pessoalidade, hehehe
<tiagoscd> pode perguntar
<vitor_makyama> kkk
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, qual linguagem vc programa?
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: atualmente tenho trabalhado com python, schell script e php
<tiagoscd> mas programo em várias linguagens, hehe
<tiagoscd> *shell
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, estou estudando TI e tive a oportunidade de ter um professor muito fera que me estigou a pesquisar mais sobre linux
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, estou aprendendo C
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: que bom :) eu não tive a mesma sorte com professores
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, kkkkk, que pena, não sei se é uma pergunta digna de respostas mais por que Ubuntu tem um time regional só e em SC? pois o Brasil inteiro tem 26 estados
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: não é só em SC
<tiagoscd> outros estados tem
<tiagoscd> SP, RS, MA, RJ
<tiagoscd> e tem outros também
<vitor_makyama> mais parece que não é tão divulgado?
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: sim, mas aos poucos isso está sendo resolvido
<tiagoscd> logo mais ouvirá falar de outros times
<tiagoscd> :)
<vitor_makyama> só pra entender o que seria times regionais?
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: "Os Times Regionais são células representação do Ubuntu nos diversos Estados brasileiros."
<vitor_makyama> é feito times para melhor organização, divulgação e suporte?
<vitor_makyama> seria isso?
<tiagoscd> sim
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-04-15
<TazDingo_> Boa noite, pessoal
<TazDingo_> Alguém poderia me ajudar? Estou com um probleminha meio chato no meu Lubuntu e queria saber como corrigir
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-04-20
<bravosuporte> #flisol
